# CHENGDU | Projects & Construction



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

z0rg said:


> ^^
> Wow, I've looked forward to see pics of this project for ages. It's going to be amazing when finished! :banana:
> 
> BTW, do you have updates of RenHeng tower?


It's still a deep hole.


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

:eek2: nothing to say- just shake


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

tiger said:


> It's still a deep hole.


Oki, thanks! Do you have more renders, info about architect, height, etc?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

z0rg said:


> Oki, thanks! Do you have more renders, info about architect, height, etc?


It seems like the tallest tower has been given up.The tower under construction is 180m.










Construction sites


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

tiger said:


> It seems like the tallest tower has been given up.


 Bad news, Chengdu deserves at least one supertall!!

Thanks for the pics anyway!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

WOW! Some amazing architecture there! Chengdu is definately on my list of places to visit now!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW!!! Some amazing projects here!!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Oriental Plaza, 218m









Xi Nian Plaza, 190m, 49 fl









Tianfu Tims Square, 185m









Another nice project


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Update



















By the way, please guys help me to update this thread. Chengtu.com is a huge messy forum to me and in Skyscrapers.cn they post almost nothing of this city, so I can't cover almost any project from there.


----------



## Chevin (Apr 9, 2006)

^^ WOW!!!! Amazin pics zOrg !!!


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon (May 6, 2007)

wowoooooo really picture!! Yes... Oh I believe it!! thanks zOrg!! :applause: :applause:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

chengdu pics several years ago


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great update!!!


----------



## Besos (Aug 23, 2007)

any update?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

IFC Tiandi, 194m. Developed by The Wharf.


----------



## williamhou2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

^^ｓｏ　ｃｏｏｌ．Ａｐｐｒｏｖｅｄ？


----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)

chengdu raffles city designed by Steven Holl


----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)

chengdu museum designed by Sutherland Hussey Architects


----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)

Sutherland Hussey Architects, in collaboration with Pansolution International Design, have been awarded first prize in the international competition for the design of the new City Museum for Chengdu, Sichuan, China. 

The Museum requirements extend to over 70,000m2 of development and will include exhibition space for Natural History, History and Folk, and Chinese Shadow Play as well as a large area for Temporary Exhibition. 

The proposed site for the new Museum sits along the full extent of the west edge of Tian Fu Square. It is approximately 180 metres long and 70 metres wide and is separated from the main Square by a five lane road, lined with large, mature trees. It is a hugely significant site, forming one complete edge of the most important Square in the City.


----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)

Technology and Science Enterprising Centre, Chengdu - Chine
Concours lauréat avril 2004. Livraison : 2007
Architecte : Paul Andreu
Chef de projet : Mario Flory
Architecte associés China Southwest Architectural Design and Research Institute, Maître d’ouvrage : Chengdu Xingnan Investment Co. Ltd.
Surface : 370 000 m²


----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)

Project name：Planning Scheme Design for YIQI (SICHUAN) Auto Car Factory Development


----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)

Chicony Plaza

designed by GP Architects

under construction


----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)

CITIC PLAZA of Chengdu

under construction


----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)

designed by KPF


----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)

Chengdu Tianfu Times Plaza

under construction


----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)

That's all about it , if there is any new information I'll keep updating it !


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Any news for RenHeng Tower? Supposed to be 270-300m.


----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)

This is the latest design of YANLORD LANDMARK....
designed by NBBJ Architects
under construction


----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)

`
`
the right building is the Office Tower and the other one is for residential use


----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## skaaal (Dec 19, 2007)

z0rg said:


> Any news for RenHeng Tower? Supposed to be 270-300m.


but the third tower has been canceled


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chengdu to get a version of Hong Kong nightlife *
September 15, 2009

HONG KONG (AFP) - Allan Zeman, the founder of one of Hong Kong's most popular nightlife hubs, said Monday he is setting up a similar district in the mainland Chinese city of Chengdu.

The Hong Kong entrepreneur has bought a riverside neighbourhood in Jinjiang, the business district of the fast-growing capital of Sichuan province, and is now signing up restaurants, bars and shops to fill it.

Unlike Hong Kong's Lan Kwai Fong, which draws a mainly expatriate crowd, the Chengdu version, due to open in March, will target newly moneyed locals.

"I was blown away by what was going on in the city, which is a hub of activity," Zeman told AFP.

"And unlike in Shanghai and Beijing, the people in Chengdu work hard but they also tend to enjoy themselves in a more relaxed way."

Zeman declined to say how much he had paid for the area, which at 43,000 square metres (462,848 square feet) is about 18 times bigger than Lan Kwai Fong.

Zeman, dubbed the "Father of Lan Kwai Fong" by Hong Kong media, said a flow of government reconstruction money after the Sichuan earthquake last year was boosting the local economy.

Initially reluctant when approached with the idea by the Jinjiang district government, Zeman said he was impressed by Chengdu's bustling restaurant and bar scene when he visited the city after the Beijing Olympics last year.

Brighter economic growth prospects in mainland China than in Hong Kong also convinced him to take on the project, Zeman said.

"I believe China is the future," he added.

Chengdu, with a population of more than 10 million, is seen as a gateway to western China and an IT and financial services hub.

Regulars of the original Lan Kwai Fong will find some of their old favourites in Chengdu, including branches of restaurants California and Baci Pizza, Zeman said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chengdu-Chongqing High-speed Railway to Break Earth in 2010 *
4 January 2010

CHONGQING, January 4, SinoCast -- The high-speed railway between Chengdu and Chongqingwill break earth in 2010, and the 308.59-kilometer railway will shorten the travel between the two southwestern Chinese cities to less than one hour.

The construction will last four years, and the total investment is estimated at CNY 39.89 billion. If the railway starts service, it will become an important inter-city line connecting the two cities, and play a significant role in speeding up the local sustainable economic growth.

At that time, a multiple unit will start every three to five minutes at least, and in 2030, more than 200 pairs of multiple units will be in service each day and the yearly passenger traffic volume can reach 60 million at most.

The new railway will start from the Chengdu Dongke Station in the west, and go eastward through Jianyang, Ziyang, Zizhong, Neijing, and Longchang, and reach Chongqing. Inside Chongqing, it will pass through Rongchang, Dazu, Yongchuan, Bishan, and Shanpingba, and finally arrive at the Chongqing Sation.

After three to five years of hard work, the southwestern province of Sichuan will preliminarily form a railway network with its capital Chengdu as the center. New railways from Sichuan to other regions will be designed with an hourly speed of more than 200 kilometers at most.

The province has spent much on railway construction and upgrade in recent years. In July 2009, the Dazhou-Chengdu Railway came into operation after the second line between Sanhui County and Suining was completed.

With a total length of 318 kilometers, the railway is one of the key projects that the Chinese central government kicked off in a bid to vitalize less-developed western areas.

Along with the second line of the Xiangfan-Chongqing Railway, the Dazhou-Chengdu Railway is expected to serve as a major traffic aisle in mountainous Sichuan.

The traffic aisle is expected to promote the economy in western China, improve the railway network in western areas, and help victims of the devastating earthquake rebuild their homes.

Across the country, fixed-assets investment in railways jumped 66.4 percent year on year to about CNY 507.288 billion in the first eleven months of 2009, including nearly CNY 449.26 million in the infrastructure construction with a 79 percent surge.

In the period, the total passenger traffic volume inched up 4.4 percent to about 1.413 billion, and state-owned railways contributed 1.398 billion to the total passenger traffic volume, going up 4.5 percent from a year earlier. And the passenger turnover increased 1.65 percent to approximately 733.865 billion-passenger-kilometer.

The country aggregately transported 3.022 billion tons of cargo by rail, slipping 0.7 percent, and the cargo turnover inched down 1.1 percent to about 2.265 trillion-ton-kilometer.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Aggressive bidding at site auctions shows developers remain bullish *
9 January 2010
SCMP

Developers have signalled continued confidence in the mainland property market by taking part in aggressive bidding at land auctions yesterday.

The bullishness of both mainland and Hong Kong developers comes despite the market being clouded by possible cooling measures by Beijing.

Chengdu, the second-tier city located in the southwest, yesterday sold six commercial and residential sites for a total of about 2.76 billion yuan (HK$3.13 billion). The land prices were in line with market expectation.

The most prominent site, located in Chen Mu Po in Qingyang district, was sold to Wharf (Holdings) for about 1.56 billion yuan, 24 per cent higher than the opening bid.

The site is located in the city centre and could provide a total gross floor area of 322,146 square metres. It also attracted bids from Poly Real Estate Group and China Merchants Property Development.

The average land price of the site is 4,837 yuan per square metre.

The other sites in the city were sold to local developers.

Terence Chong, managing director at Centaline (China) in Chengdu, said prices of property in three- to five-year-old housing estates in the area ranged between 8,000 and 10,000 yuan per square metre. He expects Wharf to fetch more than 10,000 yuan per square metre for its project.

David Ng, head of regional property research at Royal Bank of Scotland, believes developers would continue to bid for sites aggressively in the first half of the year as the government is unlikely to introduce cooling measures.

China Vanke also bought a residential site yesterday, paying 858.6 million yuan for a 95,242 square metre site in Yinzhou district in Ningbo.

Meanwhile, China Railway Construction Corp spent about 1.99 billion yuan to buy a residential site in Beijing's Fengtai district, 56 per cent higher than the opening bid.

The site provides a gross floor area of 247,620 square metres and has an accommodation value of 8,016 yuan per square metre.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China to build Xi'an-Chengdu high-speed railway *
18 January 2010
Copyright 2010 China Daily Information Company. All Rights Reserved.

A high-speed railway linking Xi'an with Chengdu has won approval from the National Development and Reform Commission, the nation's top economic planning agency, the China Railway First Survey and Design Institute said on January 15.

The railway has a designed speed of over 250km/h. It will help to cut the travel time between the two major cities in western China to less than three hours from current 13 hours, the designer said.

It includes a 519-km section between Xi'an, home to the terracotta warriors in Shaanxi province, and Jiangyou in Sichuan province, and another 130-km section linking Jiangyou with Chengdu, the Sichuan provincial capital.

Construction on the Xi'an-Jiangyou line will start this year, the institute said, without giving a timetable. The Jiangyou-Chengdu line has been under construction for over a year.

The Xi'an-Chengdu railway, which costs about 68.8 billion yuan ($10 billion), is the first rail route to run through the Qinling Mountains, and is scheduled to be completed in 2014, the designer said. It will have 135 km traversing the Qinling Mountains area, including 127 km tunnels.


----------



## Katherine08 (Jan 19, 2010)

Pueblo County’s decision to use concrete instead of asphalt on an airport industrial park road not only saved money but also earned a major national award for the way the project turned out.

The county’s Public Works Department has been recognized for several achievement awards related to the extension and improvement of William White Boulevard.

The project was part of the much larger Defense Access Road program, funded mainly by the federal government. The purpose was to improve the roads through the industrial park and provide a second access point besides Paul Harvey Boulevard for the numerous trucks and commuters who will be working at the chemical demilitarization plant.

When it came time to extend William White to Colorado 47, high oil prices made concrete more economical than asphalt.

The work won the outstanding project award within its region and category by the Colorado/Wyoming Chapter of the American Concrete Pavement Association at its annual conference. It later was selected as the gold level national winner of the ACPA National 20th Annual Excellence in Concrete Pavement Award in the category of County Roads, making it the best concrete paved road in the nation. Pueblo County was led by Greg Severance, public works director and Rich Simpson, project manager. The contractor was Castle Rock Construction Co. and the design and project management consultant was Short Elliott Hendrickson.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
 cat scratching post |  hip hop news |  Outdoor signs


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Swire Properties 2010 Core Net To Rise At Least 10%*
19 April 2010

HONG KONG (Dow Jones)--Swire Properties Ltd., the Swire Pacific Ltd. (0019.HK) property unit that is set to be spun off via a listing on the Hong Kong bourse this year, said Monday it expects its underlying net profit to grow by at least 10% in 2010, and hopes to strengthen its presence in China by expanding into Chengdu city and tapping China's residential property market.

Swire Pacific's decision to spin off its property unit is part of its plan to raise funds for new projects in Hong Kong and China, where property prices surged last year. Swire Properties plans to increase capital expenditure to HK$4.74 billion (US$607.7 million) in 2010 from the HK$3.87 billion spent in 2009, and aims to spend 83% of capex on its China operations. The company said capex will gradually decline to HK$3.24 billion in 2011 and HK$1.98 billion in 2012.

Swire Pacific has received regulatory approval to spin off Swire Properties, and people familiar with the matter said it could raise up to US$3 billion via the initial public offering. The deal has been closely watched by bankers and investors. because it is likely to be the second-largest IPO in the Asia-Pacific region so far this year after Dai-ichi Life Insurance Co.'s US$10.99 billion IPO in Japan earlier this month, according to data from Dealogic.

Swire Properties, which was originally listed in 1977 before it was taken private in 1984, expects to post an underlying net profit of at least HK$4.23 billion for the 12 months ending Dec. 31, up from HK$3.83 billion in 2009.

It said it plans to issue dividends, which will average around 50% of its underlying net profit over an economic cycle.

The company said it expects net profit for the year to be at least HK$7.14 billion, down from HK$15.39 billion in 2009.

"We intend to grow our business by continuing to focus on the development of mixed use commercial properties," Swire properties said, adding it plans to strengthen its presence in Hong Kong and some regions and cities in China.

Swire Properties, which has projects in Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou, said it intends to expand its operations to Chengdu, which could serve as a base for its operations in western China as the capital city of Sichuan province has a large population, strong economic growth and spending power. The company plans to acquire a site in Chengdu, which it expects to be offered in an auction in the second quarter, via a 50-50 joint venture with mainland property developer Sino Ocean-Land Holdings (3377.HK).

The site, which spans around 78,000 square meters and is located in a shopping district and a planned financial street, could be developed into a project comprising retail space, office space and a hotel.

Swire Properties only has commercial projects in China, but said it may expand into the country's residential market, targeting the luxury sector.

As of March 31, Swire Properties had an attributable aggregate gross floor area of about 27.1 million square feet valued at HK$183.8 billion. Completed investment properties in Hong Kong accounted for 75.9% of the total value, and investment properties in China represented 11.6%.

On Saturday, it agreed to sell an investment property at The Peak, a prime residential district on Hong Kong Island, for HK$1.10 billion.

Swire Properties owns a variety of investment properties, including the Pacific Place commercial complexes in Admiralty and office space at Island East in Quarry Bay, plus interests in hotels.

It derived HK$7.43 billion, or 91%, of its HK$8.19 billion revenue in 2009 from gross rental income from its office, retail and residential spaces.

Swire Properties is scheduled to begin the roadshow for its IPO on April 26 and is expected to list on the Hong Kong bourse May 14, people familiar with the situation said Friday.

HSBC Holdings PLC, Goldman Sachs Group Inc., and Morgan Stanley have been appointed to handle the deal.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Chinese village takes baby steps to organic farming*
25 May 2010
Charleston Gazette

ANLONG, China - This small village on the Zouma River - inside the municipal boundaries of Chengdu, the capital of Sichuan province - is the site of a fascinating effort to fight one of China's biggest problems: the dangerous levels of pollution in its rivers and streams.

"In the last 30 years, China's economic miracle has helped pull millions from poverty, but has put tremendous pressure on its ecosystems," said Ma Jun, whose 1999 book "China's Water Crisis" has been compared to Rachel Carson's "Silent Spring." "Sixty percent of our rivers are polluted," and "300 million rural residents have no clean drinking water."

China's leadership has recognized the problem and adopted new regulations on industrial and agricultural pollution. But that doesn't guarantee that all local officials - let alone polluters - will follow the rules.

That's why some government officials, hard-pressed to meet the new standards, may support Chinese nongovernmental organizations that work to clean up the environment. And that's how I came to be hurtling down a country road to look at a project run by the Chengdu Urban Rivers Association, or CURA, which works to persuade the public of the need to save the rivers.

I have a special interest in this area. On my first trip to China, in 1986, I visited a village outside Chengdu shortly after communist communes had been disbanded, freeing peasants to farm on their own. Now farmers are making the water problem worse.

"Half of our problem is agricultural pollution," said Tian Jun, CURA's energetic general secretary, who formerly worked for the government on projects to treat two terribly polluted rivers running through Chengdu. Despite progress, officials faced a continuing problem of runoff from chemical pesticide used by farmers living upstream from Chengdu.

So Tian left government and helped form CURA to try to strengthen environmental awareness in the rural communities living on waterways that feed the city's rivers. The group received support from Chengdu's mayor and about $14,000 in seed money contributed by local real estate developers who didn't want Chengdu's rivers to be smelly. (It now receives support from other individual donors, a Hong Kong NGO, and the local government.)

The group focused on Anlong and two adjacent villages, which form a collection of whitewashed bungalows - with concrete floors, tile roofs, modest furnishings, and indoor toilets - dispersed among trees and riverside farmland. Their goal: to end the farmers' "addiction" to chemical fertilizers and encourage organic farming. They also wanted to promote an alternative energy cycle in which farmers would use human and animal waste to produce methane gas for cooking (heating huge woks from below), as well as for fertilizer.

The going was rough: 100 families (out of 1,000 in a three-village cluster) are now using bio-gas, but only four of the 20 families who tried organic farming are still committed to it.

The reason: Organic farming is more labor-intensive, and the land takes three to five years to recover from chemical fertilizers, meaning farmers' incomes drop in the short term.

But conversations with the organic farmers give insights into rural life and values. In the Gao family, daughter Qing Rong, who returned home after 10 years as a migrant factory worker, says her new work gives her "more dignity." She is reading a Chinese translation of "Silent Spring."

Her brother, Gao Hai, a former disc jockey in Shanghai, cooked up an organic feast for journalists from the Johns Hopkins School of International Studies' International Reporting Project.

When asked whether she minded earning less, the Gaos' mother, Li Zhilan, responded: "We don't think about this. We think organic food is good for us to eat, good for the soil, and good for the people who eat what we grow."

Tian Jun hopes CURA can promote this model to other areas and develop a "river protection belt." Officials from other towns have already come to examine the project.

Anlong is a special case, helped by an energetic NGO, and it's not clear that it can be widely replicated. But CURA's experiment gives a glimpse of what happens when Chinese officials let local energies, and NGOs, flourish. And it's a reminder of how far China has come since my visit, 24 years ago.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*The Dark Side of the Boom - Chinese Fight Property Seizures by the State*
3 August 2010
Spiegel Online International

Local authorities in China are using brutal means to expropriate ordinary people in a bid to profit from the country's construction boom. Some desperate citizens have commited suicide, while others vow to defend their properties with their lives.

Businessman Gu Kui, 55, looks into the rearview mirror of his SUV. He is desperately trying to lose the blue car that's been following him for hours. Gu is so nervous that he almost rear-ends the car in front of him. He slams on the brakes and sharply turns the steering wheel. His vehicle makes a 180-degree turn and comes to a stop in the opposite direction on the highway.

Gu's near-accident in the western Chinese city of Chengdu ends without any injuries or damage to the vehicle. With his dangerous maneuver, Gu has managed to shake the people who have been tailing him -- for today, at least. The driver of the car that was following him, with its five thuggish passengers, has no choice but to remain in the flow of traffic and drive past Gu.

Gu has become accustomed to such chases and nerve-wracking encounters since he tangled with local officials in Chengdu, the capital of Sichuan province. A former owner of an auto parts market, Gu is part of a growing group of dissatisfied Chinese citizens. They are becoming increasingly bold in their opposition to the practices of Communist urban planners as they seek to effectively expropriate property and resell it to real estate sharks, in a bid to benefit from China's overheated construction boom.

'I Had to Look on as Bulldozers Demolished My Property'

Gu's former property is conveniently located near a highway access road. On the roughly five-hectare (12.3-acre) piece of land where he once operated a used-car and car parts business, construction cranes and crews are now hard at work erecting new apartment buildings. Red banners advertise the future apartments to potential buyers.

The district government had leased the property to him for 30 years. In the People's Republic, all land belongs to the state, which awards usage rights for fixed terms: up to 70 years for residential properties and 50 years for industrial operations. But other rules apply in rural areas, as in Gu's case. In any event, local officials decided that they could earn more money by driving Gu off the land and offering it to real estate developers instead.

Gu remembers the day they destroyed his livelihood. He says that hundreds of heavily armed police officers and thugs in civilian clothing appeared at the site, bringing along three ambulances as a precaution. "I had to look on as bulldozers demolished my property," he recalls.

As the pace of modernization in China's economy picks up, people are increasingly clinging to their property and standing up to the government's arbitrary practices. In the eastern Chinese city of Zhengzhou, a 45-year-old woman was killed in May when an excavator dragged her out of the upper floor of her restaurant, where she had barricaded herself in to protect her property.

Gu is now suing the Chengdu city government. The case -- which, bizarrely enough, is being funded by local functionaries, apparently in a bid to get rid of him -- has even attracted attention in faraway Beijing.

In the Public Interest

The reason Gu's case is garnering so much attention is because he isn't just suing for damages. In a petition to the central government and China's legislature, the National People's Congress, his attorney, Zhang Xinkui, is also fundamentally challenging the authority of local governments to heat up the real estate market through the arbitrary seizure and resale of properties.

The lawsuit calls the entire practice of Chinese state capitalism into question. For local governments and their often corrupt officials, buying and selling real estate has become a lucrative source of income to augment tight funds. Many of them, warns Liu Jiayi, the country's auditor general, face "heavy debt pressures."

But according to Zhang, China's municipalities are violating the national constitution with their real estate deals. Under the constitution, the authorities can only seize property if it is to be used in the public interest. Although "public interest" is an elastic term in Chinese communism, Zhang argues that the government, in its dual role as overseer and market player, is unnecessarily boosting speculation and exacerbating social injustices.

In 2007, China's National People's Congress enacted a law to protect private property -- with the exception of land. But in the course of rapid urbanization, planners, intent on promoting economic growth, often pay little attention to the rights of established residents and business owners. And contrary to the directives from Beijing, many local officials tend to promote the construction of luxury condominiums above everything else.

Suicides and Torture

Yang Youde, for example, comes from three generations of farmers. Until recently, he was growing melons and cotton, and raising fish, on the outskirts of Wuhan, a city of 9 million people. Today weeds run rampant on his fields, and almost all the fish in his large pond have starved to death. The 56-year-old spends almost all of his time defending his property against seizure by local authorities and speculators.

The facades of new luxury apartment buildings are getting closer to Yang's property, and most of his neighbors have already capitulated. Yang reports that one desperate man and his wife set themselves on fire, while others have drowned themselves in their ponds.

Yang's property, which consists of brick huts, looks like a fortress. He has built a perch above the shed where he keeps watch. He says that in August 2009, after he had submitted a petition against the planned seizure of his farm, the police came and dragged him away to one of China's notorious so-called "black jails," where he was held for 51 days. "They strung me up by my hands and put out cigarettes on my skin," he says.

Now he intends to defend his farm with the one thing he has left: his life.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China OKed 9 Subway & City Rail Projects*
11 August 2010

BEIJING, August 11, SinoCast -- China's National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), yesterday announced on its website that from January to July, it approved nine subway and city rail projects in total.

Currently, 33 Chinese cities are making preparations for construction of the first batch of or more subways, and 26 of them have gained green light. By now, 10 cities have had their own subways.

*In the first seven months of this year, the NDRC said yes to such projects as the first phase of the No. 2 line in Ningbo, the No. 1 line in Fuzhou, the No. 3 line in Qingdao, the No. 7 line, the No. 4 line, and the Changping line in Beijing, the No. 1 and 2 lines in Kunming, and the second phase of the No. 2 line in Chengdu.*

In addition to construction of domestic rails, Chinese companies have been striving to seek opportunities overseas. China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC), under the wing of China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC) has won a contract building railway lines in Libya valued about USD 805 million.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China's second-tier cities power ahead of Big Four*
7 August 2010
Straits Times

Provincial capitals benefit from stimulus spending and foreign investment

BEIJING: Move aside, Shanghai. Lesser-known Chinese cities are making a name for themselves these days with their spectacular growth.

While China's Big Four of Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou and Shenzhen may have powered the country's economic growth in the past three decades, it is the lower-profile cities that are now spearheading its remarkable recovery from the global financial crisis.

Compare the numbers. The first-tier megacities chalked up impressive growth of 12 per cent on average in the first half of this year.

Their less famous cousins such as Changchun, Yinchuan and Hefei, on the other hand, scored 18.5 per cent and more - rates which the Big Four registered more than a decade ago. In fact, the three provincial capitals are the fastest-growing cities in China, their phenomenal growth rates far outstripping the Chinese economy's overall rate of 11.1 per cent.

These resource-rich cities benefited from the deluge of government stimulus spending to build infrastructure, encourage domestic consumption and speed up development of the inland economies.

This, in turn, drove up demand for commodities such as steel and coal - and further stoked the Chinese consumers' appetite for food, state-subsidised cars and electronics, as well as property.

One beneficiary is Changchun - the capital of Jilin province, which is known as the golden corn belt of China. Not surprisingly, the city's key industries of car manufacturing, petrochemicals and food processing have been in overdrive this year to satisfy surging demand.

Meanwhile, cities like Yinchuan, Chongqing and Chengdu, which are seen as gateways to the western provinces, have attracted fresh investments after Beijing ramped up its 'Go West' campaign this year to stimulate the region's development.

Many smaller cities are also benefiting from multinational companies shifting their operations from first-tier cities to cheaper locations like Tianjin. The port city's Binhai New Area, which houses high-tech companies, has been 'especially outstanding' as a magnet for foreign investment, including Singapore's joint-venture Eco-city project, said Professor Zhao Xijun of Renmin University.

So these lesser-known cities are hogging the limelight - and deservedly so. After all, they are punching well above their weight: 15 of these cities account for just 6 per cent of China's 1.3 billion population, but contribute about half of its total foreign direct investment, according to Mr Danny Ng, a Beijing-based director at Force Research, a market research firm.

Yet despite their solid performance so far this year, some analysts worry about how they will fare in the second half of the year.

Chinese Academy of Social Sciences professor Yuan Gangming singled out the island province of Hainan and its capital Haikou as a 'potential disaster for the national economy'. Haikou's breathtaking 27 per cent jump in first-quarter growth was largely driven by a property-buying frenzy.

'The whole country's speculative property bubble this year was first sparked by Hainan, and now it is starting to collapse,' said Prof Yuan.

Another concern is that the smaller cities' growth rates are propped up by government support - and may even have been inflated.

As the Chinese economy slows down in the second half of the year and as the stimulus measures start to wear off, cracks in these lower-tier cities' economies will begin to show, analysts warned.

Prof Zhao said: 'These areas' growth has been so influenced by government policy that it is hard to predict what will happen afterwards.'

In this respect, the more mature first-tier cities that are forced to keep up by transforming their economic models have done quite well this year.

The megacities have moved into tertiary industries like financial services. They have also been rebranding themselves. MNCs' regional headquarters hub? That will be Beijing.

Shanghai is Asia's financial hub, Guangdong is the investment gateway to Asia, and Shenzhen is the world's largest IT manufacturing base.

Shanghai-based business consultant Li Jingwei said: 'The first-tier cities are moving along the path that mature economies like Singapore have taken - attracting investors with their high-tech base and top talent.

'But the lower-tier cities will be the ones in the spotlight as they have so much growth potential.'


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Is Chongqing a 2nd Tier city? 

I know it is a National Central City (along with Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, and Tianjin) and a Direct Municipality (along with those except Guangzhou). 

Maybe Chongqing is the lowest/newest rung of the 1st Tier, but I thought all the listed were also 1st Tier cities.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chengdu 'land of abundance' for investment*
Updated: 2011-10-25 10:17
China Daily

On the Tianfu New Area and Chengdu's new investment opportunities promotion meeting, which was one of the Overseas High-tech and High-end Talents Negotiation Conference Overseas Chinese Chamber of Commerce Summit 2011 activities, Chen Fu, deputy director of Investment Promotion Committee of Chengdu city, promoted Chengdu to the attending guests from both at home and abroad, shared the investment and development opportunities in Tianfu New Area and Chengdu city. "I believe that friends who invest in Chengdu must become a new legend," he said.

What is Chengdu?

"Designated by China's State Council, Chengdu is the science and technology, business, trade and financial center, traffic and communication hub of the southwestern region, which enjoys the reputation of 'land of abundance' since ancient times." Chen Fu said, "There are two state-level economic development zones here, attracting 200 enterprises from the world Top 500 to establish themselves in Chengdu."

Here are two state-level economic development zones

Chengdu covers 12.1 thousand square kilometers with 14.04 million permanent residents, and owns two state-level development zones: Chengdu High-tech Industry Development Zone, one of the first national-level high-tech industry development zones approved for establishment by the State Council in 1991, whose comprehensive strength is ranked the fourth among the 55 state-level high-tech zones. It has an emphasis on developing electronic information and on the bio-pharmaceutical industry. The Chengdu Economic and Technological Development Zone was established in 1990 and was approved by the State Council in February 2000 as a state-level economic and technological development zone, which has an emphasis on developing the vehicle industry and the engineering of machinery. .

Attracting 200 enterprises of world Top 500

Most of the enterprises from the world Top 500 are located in Chengdu among the central and western regions; enterprises from the world Top 200 have settled in Chengdu. Nine countries have established consulates in Chengdu such as the United States, Germany, France, Thailand,Singapore, the Repulic of Korea, Pakistan, the Philippine and Sri Lanka. The number is only slightly less than that of Shanghai and Guangzhou.

Awards

Chengdu city had been awarded the titles of National Civilization City, China Most Economic Dynamic City, China Best Business City, China Best Tourism City and World Fine Food City etc.; Chengdu was ranked third in the international image of Chinese cities surveyed by Gallop; the globe's fastest developing cities in the future ten year by Forbes; and also ranked among the list of the global best emerging business cities by Fortune.

555.13 billion yuan of GDP in 2010

The Gross Domestic Production (GDP）of Chengdu in 2010 was 555.13 billion yuan (US$ 85.8 billion), which was ranked fifth among 15 deputy provincial level cities. It actually utilized foreign capital US$ 6.41 billion, which was ranked first among the central and western cities, the second among the 15 deputy provincial level cities and fifth among all cities in China.

Why choose Chengdu?

"The striking investment environment edge is different in Chengdu to other cities, which is also the reason why you focus your attention on Chengdu." Chen Fu said, "As the core city of the southwestern region, Chengdu's market not only covers 89 million people of Sichuan province, but extends out to 250 million people of six provinces, cities or districts in Southwestern China.

With good industry development coordination

Chengdu city has already formed eleven advantageous industrial clusters in the vehicle, electronic information, aerospace, and new energy industries. Electronic information industry enterprises like Intel, Dell, Lenovo and Texas Instruments are all located here; Chengdu has become the largest manufacturing base for tablet and notebook computer around the world. Vehicle industry enterprises like FAW-Volkswagen, Toyota, and Volvo have also chosen Chengdu. The industry scale of the new energy and bio-pharmaceutical sector in Chengdu is currently ranked first in Western China; large enterprises like Tian Wei and Han Neng also have a base in Chengdu city. The industry scale of the aerospace sector is ranked fourth in China; Chengdu Plane Industry Corporation under China Aviation Industry Corporation, Chengdu Plane Design Institute are located in Chengdu.

Convenient transportation and traffic

Chengdu is the fourth biggest air hub in China, behind Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou. The Shuang Liu airport is the first airport with two runways in Central and Western China. The annual passenger capacity exceeds 25 million passengers.There are now 19 international (regional) direct lines, like Chengdu to Armstrong, Bangalore etc..

Chengdu also owns the biggest railway container central station in Asia, nearly 50 famous distribution enterprises are located here such as Maersk, UPS and DHL.

Abundance of human resources

There are 42 general universities and 133 secondary vocational schools in Chengdu city, which may offer for different enterprises more than 150 thousand university graduates and more than 100 thousand professional technicians every year; the enterprise salary cost per capita is 30 percent lower than that of coastal cities. According to Kelly Services Global Employee Index Survey in April 2011, Chengdu, Beijing and Shanghai were listed in the Top three cities where talents are the most reluctance to leave; and Chengdu was ranked first in list of China service out-sourcing cities in 2011.

Complete financial services

Chengdu is the city with the highest concentration of financial resources in the central and western regions of China; the general headquarters of People's Bank of China, China Banking Supervisory Committee, China Securities Supervisory Committee and China Insurance Supervisory Committee have all established regional supervisory branches in Chengdu. There are 50 banks, 62 insurance companies and 44 securities companies in Chengdu; the number of foreign banks, foreign-funded insurance company and listed companies is ranked first in the central and western regions of China, and the financial exchange value is ranked first in west China.

High efficiency and standardization of government services

The work of the serving government over the last eight years has made Chengdu become one of cities with the least approval items and the highest approval efficiency. Also Chengdu is the first demonstration city of intellectual property protection in China, is awarded "City Management Advancement Award of China", and becomes the first city to establish government patent awards among large cities of China.

Environment and facilities

There are many rivers in Chengdu. Its annual average temperature is 17.2 Celsius and its annual gross rain precipitation is 998 millimeters. It is not hot in summer and not chilly in winter. The forest coverage rate is 36.8 percent. As for the living facilities, there is a network of 6,000 hotels, restaurants and community health services that serves urban and rural residents. There are also other convenient living conditions like international communities and international schools etc.

What is Chengdu doing?

"Chengdu is focusing on the development of electronic information, vehicle, aerospace, new energy, new material, energy saving, environmental protection, bio-medicine, headquarters economy, finance, modern distribution, e-commerce, service out-sourcing, cultural creation, modern agriculture." Chen Fu said, "If you are engaging in these industries, Chengdu will welcome you to enter these industries and sectors. There are various opportunities, such as the new round West Development, the Chengdu-Chongqing economic zone construction, Tianfu New Area construction. Chengdu is facing new historic development opportunities."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Planning of Chengdu 'Tianfu New Area' unveiled*
Updated: 2011-10-25 10:10
China Daily

According to chinanews.com, the newly constructed Chengdu planning exhibition hall opened to the media for the first time on October 17. It will be formally opened on October 18. The Tianfu New Area planning was also unveiled on October 17 in Chengdu planning exhibition hall.

According to Wang Songtao, deputy director of the Planning Bureau of Chengdu city, the Tianfu New Area's overall position mainly focuses on the modern manufacture and high-end service industries, in order to become an international modern new urban district that is suitable for manufacturing, business and living. The Tianfu New Area mainly consists of Chengdu's High-Tech Development Zone (southern zone), Chengdu's Economic and Technological Development Zone, Shuang Liu Economic Development Zone, Peng Shan Economic Development Zone, Ren Shou's Shi Gao Economic Development Zone, Dragon Spring Lake, San Cha Lake and Dragon Spring Hill, mainly including Chengdu's High-tech zone (southern zone), Long Quan Yi district, Shuang Liu district, Xin Jin county, Jian Yang county of Zi Yang city, and Mei Shan city's Peng Shan county and Ren Shou county. The New Area covers 37 towns and neighborhood offices of seven counties (cities/districts) of three cities, the total area of which is 1,578 square kilometers.

The planning will mean the annual air passenger capacity of Tianfu New Area will reach 100 million; the contribution rate of science and technology to the economy will reach 75 percent; industrial added output of high-end industry will reach 550 billion yuan; the average public green land per capita will reach 15 square meters; the income proportion between urban and rural residents will be two to one by 2030.

Wang Songtao says that Sichuan province is preparing to construct Tianfu New Area to forge international modern new urban districts. It will play a considerable role in the integration of the plain areas of Chengdu city. A state-level New Area, similar to Pudong New Area and New Seashore Area, is ready.

The construction area of Chengdu planning exhibition hall, which will be formally open on 18 October, is fifteen thousand square meters; it has an exhibition area that is twelve thousand square meters. The exhibition zone of the third floor is for a large model and a three-dimensional cinema. In the large model zone there is a model of Chengdu central city which occupies thirteen hundred square meters. The model directly shows the overall location of the world modern garden city in urban and rural forms, while a large LED screen sits aboce the model broadcasting the city's plans. The digital cinema broadcasts a three-dimensional movie about the future of the city, which depicts the scenery of Chengdu city in 2030, to provide the audience with a more figurative and directive feeling towards the future of Chengdu. The fourth floor exhibits the overall planning of Tianfu New Area, which depicts the beautiful blueprint of Tianfu New Area according to regional influence, function position, space arrangement and planning execution via display boards and a movie exhibition.


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> *Planning of Chengdu 'Tianfu New Area' unveiled*
> Updated: 2011-10-25 10:10
> China Daily
> 
> ...


Is this a video of it....? http://vimeo.com/25465467


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Exciting!! Any pictures?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I don't have any renderings of the new area. But here is one of the city from : http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?forumid=60&threadyear=2010&threadid=105480


----------



## johnyang (Nov 3, 2011)

Chengdu! Hurray!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Volkswagen goes 'green' at its new plant in Chengdu*
Updated: 2011-11-14 17:12
China Daily

CHENGDU - A new plant by Volkswagen's joint venture with FAW Group went into operation last month, providing not just more capacity, but also a another step in its journey to "green" production.

Across the world, Volkswagen Group has been striving to improve resource utilization and environmental conservation in its production processes.

The effort includes control measures before, during and after production using 22 standardized guidelines designed to minimize environmental impacts.

Joining a Chattanooga facility in the US, a plant in Pune, India and the Kaluga plant in Russia, the new Chengdu plant uses Volkswagen's state-of-the-art measures for sustainable development.

All links in the production chain better use energy and resources.

Waste aluminum sheets from the press shop are completely recycled and reused. In the welding shop, advanced machinery provides a 50 percent saving in electricity. At the general assembly line, a closed water cycle is used to test car seals and the latest conveyance machinery operates with low resistance.

The paint shop features "eco-dry scrubber" technology, which reduces by 90 percent the amount of water used on the paint line. It also reduces CO2 emissions from the final paint line by nearly 10,000 tons, or 19.6 percent.

Initially the plant will have a yearly output of 350,000 cars, which will be increased to 450,000 cars after it is fully completed in 2013. The joint venture's new Jetta and new Sagitar will be built at the site.

As a long-standing, reliable partner in China's automotive industry, in the past three decades Volkswagen has not only advanced the sector, but also notched up achievements in environmental protection, talent training and technological research, said Karl-Thomas Neumann, president and CEO of Volkswagen Group China.

All Volkswagen vehicles and component factories in China have passed ISO14001 environment system certification, the company said.

"The new Chengdu plant has world-class environmental technology and it is a milestone in Volkswagen's efforts for sustainable development in China," Neumann said.

The company said that it will implement green manufacturing standards on factories in Foshan of Guangdong province and Yizheng in Jiangsu province that will be put into operation around 2013.

Volkswagen has also extended its green efforts outside the industry. Since 2007, the automaker has carried out an education program nationwide to improve children's awareness of protecting the environment.

Now in its fifth year, Volkswagen's Green Future Environmental Education Initiative has been to more than 30 schools in 20 provinces, with over 20,000 students participating in lectures and activities on topics like global warming, wetland protection, biodiversity and trash classification.

Last week the automaker came to its last stop of the education tour this year - Chengdu. Invited lecturers were famed wildlife photographer Xi Zhinong and environment education expert Han Jing.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Compal project to settle in Chengdu*
Updated: 2011-11-23 10:18
China Daily

On Dec 19, the Compal Group will launch the trial operation of its first plant in Shuangliu, Chengdu city. The plant will produce 5,000 notebook computers for the first batch, said Zhang Yongqing, executive vice-president of Compal Computer Industry Co Ltd, on Nov 13.

According to the plan, Compal Group will invest more than $500 million to construct the Chengdu base, which is to be completed in April 2012.

Zhang said Chengdu is more competitive than coastal areas in tapping the central and western China markets. The city is also the best production base in developing the European market. It saves two hours in flying time to deliver Compal goods from Chengdu to Europe rather than from Shanghai. More importantly, Chengdu is the largest railway transportation center in the central and western regions. Compal products, produced in Chengdu and delivered through the railway network via the Qingbai River and Alashankou, will arrive at Europe two to three weeks earlier than if ocean shipping was used.

Shen Qing, CEO of Asia Vital Components (AVC) Co Ltd, came to Chengdu on Nov 13 to invest $70 million for an AVC base in the city. As the world’s leading cooling institution solution supplier and closest partner of Compal, AVC holds 30 percent of the global market share in the sector.

Meanwhile, the fourth Chengdu International Digital Entertainment Week, the largest-scaled event of its kind in west China, will be unveiled in Chengdu. The organizing committee said the activity would attract the largest number of IT companies in the world to attend such digital entertainment week events. More than 200 senior executives will meet in Chengdu to brainstorm ideas. The participants include leaders of world top 500 companies and IT managers from Compal, Wistron and Lenovo.


----------



## wirebird (Sep 10, 2011)

*Chengdu is looking nice!*

Chengdu has come a long way in the last few years!
Below are two photos of Yanlord Landmark Plaza by NBBJ in the Chengdu CBD. Its Chengdu's international quality destination.
I have not been in a while... Does anyone know of completed projects similar in the Chengdu CBD?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chengdu has ambitious plans for an old airport facility*
Updated: 2011-12-09 08:12
China Daily

In a county next to Chengdu, the capital of Sichuan province, an old aviation center has plans to turn itself into a large industrial zone with hundreds of millions of yuan in potential output value. The only question is, how to make the best use of such a large area.

"For years, the airport has contributed a lot to the economy of western China, but now we've got a more ambitious plan to build an international high-tech industrial hub, as part of China's western development plan, and take full advantage of its convenient location and modern facilities," explained Gao Zhijian, the county's Party chief.

Airport economy

Chengdu got the idea about expanding the old 5.1-square-kilometer Shuangliu Airport and logistics park in 2010. It wanted to build a much larger 38 sq km area, as one of 13 industrial zones directly under city government administration.

But, just how to do it was a tough question for Shuangliu county decision makers. After a lengthy series of discussions, they hit upon a reasonable way to manage the problem.

The group of officials contacted Netherlands Airport Consultants BV and the Chengdu Planning and Design Institute to handle the strategic research and overall planning of the project, and the job was done by the end of 2010.

Some of the planning concepts involved high-level industries, city-airport integration, establishing a traffic hub, and a garden-like environment, while making best use of available resources, including the airport, airline companies, and subways.

Once the planning problem was solved, the next issue was how to manage an international complex of this type.

So, a new company was set up in September 2010, with 500 million yuan ($78.4 million), to handle the overall design and construction work.

At the same time, some traditional industries, manufacturing in particular, were finding the Shuangliu plan attractive. In all there were 38 projects, 12 of them now in operation, involving a total of 5 billion yuan.

A second runway and cargo center were added. The existing streets and roads were well suited for logistic and other facilities and made transportation convenient.

In 2011, the zone is expected to have 3.5 billion yuan in fixed assets investment, 41.2 billion yuan in sales, and pay 1.8 billion yuan in taxes.

By the end of 2015, it hopes to increase its assets to 8.7 billion yuan, sales to 100.3 billion yuan, and taxes to 4.5 billion yuan.

Over the next five years, the Chengdu international airport complex expects to become a major traffic hub for western China, and a new force in the city's economy.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chengdu tech park welcomes influx of firms*
Updated: 2011-12-16 07:34
China Daily

CHENGDU - Philips (China) Investment Co Ltd announced plans on Thursday to invest more than 25 million euros ($32 million) in the next four years to build a plant to make light-emitting diodes in the Chengdu High-tech Industrial Development Zone.

It was the latest in a stream of technological investment that has flown into this Southwestern Chinese city, once perhaps best known for panda bears and spicy cuisine.

"In the future, we will build a second regional headquarters and make more investments in the central and western regions," said Patrick Kung, chief executive officer of Philips Greater China.

Philips (China) Investment Co Ltd is the latest technological company to follow Intel Corp, a maker of computer chips and other components, which announced plans in August 2003 to invest $375 million to build a chip-assembly and testing plant in the Chengdu High-Tech Industrial Development Zone.

Intel continued to spend money there after its plant started production in September 2005. The same year, it announced plans to build a microprocessor-assembly and testing center and a state-of-the-art training and conference center at the site.

The expansion brought Intel's total investment in Chengdu to $525 million.

Seeing the success of that expansion, more technology companies have turned their eyes to Sichuan.

On Oct 17, Siemens AG, a giant electronic and electrical-engineering company, announced it had chosen the Chengdu high-tech zone as a base for automated manufacturing and research (R&D)and development.

When it begins operations in the first half of 2012, the base will be the third R&D center for the company's industrial automation business.

Since 2008, nearly $20 billion in foreign investment has found its way to Sichuan, surpassing the total sum of foreign investment the province had seen in the past three decades, according to Zhang Gu, chief of the Sichuan Provincial Bureau of Investment Promotion.

Most of the foreign investment has gone into the Chengdu high-tech zone.

All year round, potential investors have visited the zone to assess if they can start a business there. Because so many have shown an interest, the zone is very strict in screening investment projects and usually accepts only large proposals, according to officials with the administrative committee.

A total of 166 Fortune 500 firms from overseas have invested in Sichuan, which is more than have gone into any other province in central and western China. Fifty of them have invested in the Chengdu high-tech zone.

Chendu's appeal stems largely from its position as a center of transport, telecommunications, shipping, commerce, trade and finance in southwest China.

In 1992, the State Council designated the city as a hub for those activities.

In recent years, the city has accelerated work to build a network of railways, flights and expressways. February saw operations start for the first phase of an air cargo terminal at Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport, which will be the largest of its kind in central and western China.

Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport, which will become the first with two runways in central and western China, is used by 25 million passengers a year. It has 19 direct international routes to destinations such as Amsterdam and Bangalore.

In October 2010, the US-based magazine Forbes announced which cities it believed will become the fastest-growing economies in the next 10 years.

New highways, railways and an air network connect Chengdu with different parts of China and international cities, the magazine noted.

Because of its improved transport system, Chengdu has become more attractive to international corporations, which are often eager to avoid the high land prices, high production costs and traffic jams often found in Shanghai, Hong Kong, Shenzhen and other coastal cities, the magazine said.

Chengdu is also one of the cities with the greatest concentration of institutions of higher learning and of scientific research institutes in the southwest of the country.

It is also home to nearly 600,000 science and technology workers. Each year, the city furnishes businesses with more than 100,000 college graduates and about 80,000 skilled workers, said Chengdu's Mayor Ge Honglin.

Since 2001, the city government has cancelled 1,059 of the requirements companies must meet to gain official approval to conduct business, or 91 percent of its requirements.

A business that submits a complete application to the city will only have to wait three and half hours to receive an approval, so long as it meets the city's requirements, said Sun Ping, Chengdu executive mayor.

Chongqing, a city bordering Sichuan province to the east, has also witnessed a sharp increase in the amount of foreign investment it attracts.

In 2000, it had attracted fewer than $300 million from overseas. By this past year, though, the figure had increased to $4 billion.

More than 180 Fortune 500 firms have invested in the city, and that number is expected to surpass 200 by the end of the year, according to Chongqing's Mayor Huang Qifan.

Like Chengdu, Chongqing has become an alternative location for multinational corporations desperate to avoid the high land and production costs found in China's coastal regions.

The influx of these companies has brought jobs and higher incomes to the people of Southwest China.

In 2010, Taiwan's Foxconn Technology Group, one of the largest electronics manufacturers in the world, announced plans to invest $5 billion to build a production base in Chengdu. The company alone has brought about 100,000 jobs to Sichuan.

Du Juan contributed to this story.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*CSR Corp. to build new plant in Sichuan* 

CHENGDU, Feb. 28 (Xinhua) -- CSR Corp. Ltd., China's largest train manufacturer, said it signed an agreement with a local partner on Tuesday to build a new subway train assembly plant in the southwestern province of Sichuan.

Zhang Jun, vice president of CSR Corp. Ltd., said the plant, based in Sichuan's provincial capital of Chengdu, involves an investment of 980 million yuan (156 million U.S. dollars).

However, Zhang declined to disclose the stakes two of its subsidiaries and its partner, Chengdu Industry Investment Group Co. Ltd., will hold in the joint venture.

The plant, which initially plans to have an annual production capacity of 200 subway trains, will roll out its first subway train early next year, Zhang said, adding that the subway trains will be supplied to Chengdu and its surrounding cities to cash in on the boom in constructing metro lines seen in many large cities.

Chengdu is expected to have nine metro lines by 2020 with a total length of 336 km, said Bai Gang, vice mayor of Chengdu. The city currently has one subway line in operation, and is expected to open another two in the next four years.

The plant is the first project of CSR Corp. Ltd.'s Chengdu industrial base, which covers others sectors such as new energy, new materials and electric cars.

Last October, CSR Corp. Ltd. signed an agreement with the Chengdu municipal government to build its Chengdu base with an investment of 5 billion yuan.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xinjin Zhi Museum Designed by Japanese Architect Kengo Kuma/隈研吾.*

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xinjin Zhi Museum Designed by Japanese Architect Kengo Kuma/隈研吾.*

From www.archdaily.com


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*New Century Global Center*

Updated: 2012-03-29 10:25



> An illustration of a new exhibition hub in Chengdu called the New Century Global Center, which will be completed in 2012.
> 
> more pics


source


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

^^
:cheers::eek2:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*State Owned China Resources/华润 Group's the Mix C Project/万象城 (Shopping Centre Chains across the country, like the Westfield in Australia and UK)*

From Archdaily.com



> Architects: Callison Architects
> Location: Chengdu, China
> Client: China Resources Land Limited
> Year Completion: 2012
> ...


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*State Owned China Resources/华润 Group's the Mix C Project/万象城 (Shopping Centre Chains across the country, like the Westfield in Australia and UK)*

From Archdaily.com


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ When did this shopping center opened?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chengdu growing at breakneck speed*
2012-05-28 10:26:25 
China Daily

BEIJING, May 28 (Xinhuanet) -- At the heart of Sichuan Basin, an area long known as a "land of plenty", Chengdu is considered by many Chinese to be one of the most livable cities.

Today, the provincial capital of Sichuan is becoming a land of opportunity for domestic and foreign businesses.

With the number of its permanent residents surpassing 15 million, the city is the fourth largest in the country.

It is a hub in China's western regions for commerce, finance, transportation, communications, advanced technology, manufacturing, modern agriculture and logistics.

In a report released by the China National Information Center in 2010, Chengdu was called an "engine" for the nation's program to develop western regions, and it was billed as a "landmark city" for investing in inland China.

The report was based on research led by renowned Chinese economist Li Yining and Nobel laureate Robert Mundell.

Fast-growing city

Chengdu is among the fastest-growing cities in China.

In October 2010, Forbes magazine released a list of the world's fastest-growing cities, and Chengdu was one of four Chinese cities on the list.

Last year, it reported a GDP of 685.46 billion yuan, increasing 15.2 percent from the previous year and 6 percentage points higher than the national average rate.

Its foreign trade grew even faster.

The Chengdu high-tech zone is home to operations of the world's renowned tech companies including Intel, Dell, Lenovo, IBM and Nokia. Provided to China Daily

The city's total export and import volume stood at $37.91 billion in 2011, growing 53.9 percent from a year ago. Its exports increased 65.5 percent to nearly $23 billion, and imports rose 39 percent to almost $15 billion.

Its improving economic strength makes it possible for the city to substantially increase its budget for improving infrastructure.

The city's fixed-asset investment amounted to 500.6 billion yuan last year, up 19.2 percent from a year ago.

The investments were mostly used to build and upgrade industrial, agricultural and urban facilities, creating a better environment for both businesses and residents.

And Chengdu is one of the country's pioneers in implementing an urban-rural integration program, which has benefited city residents and farmers alike.

The incomes of urban and rural residents reached 23,932 yuan and 9,895 yuan, respectively, in 2011, growing 14.9 percent and 20.6 percent from the previous year.

Magnet for investors

With a constantly improving business environment, the city also received a record amount of investment from foreign businesses last year.

According to the statistics of the local government, actual overseas investment in Chengdu totaled $6.55 billion in 2011, increasing 34.9 percent from a year ago.

The new investors included 11 Fortune 500 companies, the largest number in recent years. The US-based Flextronics, AXA from France and KFW from Germany are among these newcomers.

A lot of global giants with operations in Chengdu, such as US IT company Dell and French insurance company Groupama, also increased their investments last year.

As of March 2012, a total of 212 Fortune 500 companies had set up operations in Chengdu, with their businesses covering a variety of sectors, including electronics, IT, automobiles, alternative energies, new materials, finance and commerce.

The city is becoming another global manufacturing hub for IT products. It is credited with producing half of the world's laptop computer chips and more than half of Apple's iPads.

Intel's Chengdu plant produced more than 1 billion computer chips in six years, a performance praised by the group's vice-president Robin Martin as "unprecedented" among all the Intel production facilities worldwide.

Chengdu now takes the lead in China's western regions in terms of number of overseas investors and amount of foreign investment.

To create a better environment for investment, the city's authorities are making greater efforts to improve infrastructure and services.

The latest move is the construction of the Tianfu New Area.

This 1,578 square kilometer development zone, spanning from Chengdu to its neighboring cities, was founded in May 2011.

Designed as a modern manufacturing and services hub, the new area is expected to become an engine for Chengdu's growth and offer more business opportunities to foreign and domestic investors.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Photo taken on May 21, 2013 shows a scene of Tianfu International Financial Center in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province. By the end of 2012, Chengdu's GDP has reached 800 billion RMB (about 130.48 billion U.S. dollars), ranking the 3rd place in China's sub-provincial cities. By May of 2013, more than 230 enterprises in the Fortune 500 have come to Chengdu. The 2013 Fortune Global Forum will be held in Chengdu from June 6 to June 8. Chengdu, an ancient city with a history of over 2,300 year, is developing into an international metropolis with its huge economic development potential as well as its special cultural environment. (Xinhua/Shen Hong)










Photo taken on May 25, 2013 shows the New Century Global Center, which will be the world's largest single building after it is finished construction, in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province. By the end of 2012, Chengdu's GDP has reached 800 billion RMB (about 130.48 billion U.S. dollars), ranking the 3rd place in China's sub-provincial cities. By May of 2013, more than 230 enterprises in the Fortune 500 have come to Chengdu. The 2013 Fortune Global Forum will be held in Chengdu from June 6 to June 8. Chengdu, an ancient city with a history of over 2,300 year, is developing into an international metropolis with its huge economic development potential as well as its special cultural environment. (Xinhua/Lin Liping) 










Photo taken on May 29, 2013 shows the scene of high-tech zone in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province. By the end of 2012, Chengdu's GDP has reached 800 billion RMB (about 130.48 billion U.S. dollars), ranking the 3rd place in China's sub-provincial cities. By May of 2013, more than 230 enterprises in the Fortune 500 have come to Chengdu. The 2013 Fortune Global Forum will be held in Chengdu from June 6 to June 8. Chengdu, an ancient city with a history of over 2,300 year, is developing into an international metropolis with its huge economic development potential as well as its special cultural environment. (Xinhua/Xue Yubin)


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

*The World's Biggest Building Opened Yesterday in Chengdu / 成都*
Nearly three times the size of The Pentagon and large enough to fit 20 Sydney Opera Houses, China's Chengu Global Centre has officially opened yesterday. 











​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Forum provides venue for brainstorming*
Updated: 2013-06-28 08:16
China Daily Excerpt

Reward for the host

The three-day event was also fruitful for Chengdu, the host city, which aspired to use this forum to raise its international profile and become a growth hub in China's west region.

According to the Chengdu government, at least 74 business deals were signed between the capital city of Sichuan province and Fortune 500 companies or large multinationals, with the combined value surpassing 112 billion yuan ($18.26 billion).

Of this, 12 major projects worth 25.6 billion yuan were sealed on June 7 at a contract signing ceremony at the city's Jinjiang Hotel.

Semiconductor design and manufacturing company Texas Instruments Inc announced its long-term strategy for manufacturing facilities in Chengdu in conjunction with officials of the Chengdu High-Tech Industrial Zone at the ceremony.

Its future plans include a new assembly and testing operation and the expansion of its existing wafer fabrication factory.

Texas Instruments' investment in the operation could total $1.69 billion over the next 15 years for more facilities, manufacturing equipment and land.

Schneider Electric SA of France is planning to establish its first subsidiary for Southwest China in Chengdu.

Sam Chum, vice-president of Schneider Electric China, said the company will soon upgrade its representative office to a branch in the Chengdu High-Tech Industrial Zone as the market in western regions attracts more and more attention from the company's top management.

The branch's business will cover sales, management, coordination and service support, and there are plans for it to become a regional hub that could reach other cities in Sichuan province, Chongqing and the Tibet autonomous region by the end of 2014.

Ellen Kullman, chief executive officer of E I Du Pont De Nemours and Co, said that the company built a plant in Chengdu last year, while jointly founding a research institute with Sichuan University to develop new fire- and heat resistant materials.

"The western city is now a hub for many manufacturing industries and we are glad to have set up a plant here," she told China Daily in an earlier interview.

Shi Lei, an economics professor at Fudan University, said cities such as Chengdu in Western China are maintaining resilient momentum,

"Looking to the future, they may become engines of growth when export-oriented coastal cities encounter more headwinds from shrinking external demand," Shi said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Railway unit breaks Chengdu land record*
The Standard
Friday, July 12, 2013

The property unit of China Railway Construction Corporation (1186) broke this year's land auction record in Chengdu by acquiring a plot for 2.15 billion yuan (HK$2.72 billion).

After spirited bidding yesterday, state-owned China Railway Construction Real Estate Group beat COFCO, winning the site in the Sichuan provincial capital by paying double the opening price. State-owned firms such as Poly, China Resources and China Merchants as well as privately owned Vanke took part. 

Land prices are heating up across China with total deals hitting 762.9 billion yuan in 100 major cities during January to June, up 47 percent from a year back, said land information platform K8.cn. 

In its latest monthly survey out yesterday, the China Land Surveying and Planning Institute said the sudden boom in land prices has expanded from the big cities to lower-tier ones.

"We have found many government and property developers plotted together to hoard parcels undeveloped or underdeveloped," said land and resources vice minister Hu Cunzhi, adding that 284 sites were suspected of being hoarded.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chengdu Special: Wenjiang to become new hub for business *
9 November 2013
China Daily

This year, more than a dozen large-scale business projects were launched in Wenjiang, with combined investments totaling 37 billion yuan ($6 billion).

Wenjiang, best known as the "golden city", aims to position itself as the new CBD of western Chengdu, according to a statement from the local government.

The government is now putting emphasis on developing Wenjiang's service, technology and tourism industries. These three are playing an increasingly important role in the district's economies.

Wenjiang's projects have significant meaning for China's Western Development Strategy, which mainly focuses on boosting economic growth in the western region, an official from the local government said.

Accounting for 57.5 percent of the district's total tax revenue in 2012, the service industry is becoming its pillar industry.

According to the urban development plan of the city, a commercial area consisting of multiple shopping malls, hotels and supermarkets has been mapped out in the blueprint of the district.

"It will help to facilitate Wenjiang's service industry," the official said.

Shin Kong Place, a shopping mall built by department store Shin Kong Mitsukoshi from Taiwan, finished construction in September.

"Wenjiang is a good place to do business because it has a mature transportation system and a developing commercial area," an employee from Shin Kong Mitsukoshi said.

"Both factors will bring us a lot of business opportunities in the future."

In addition to Shin Kong Place, there are more than 450 service projects that have been introduced to the district.

"The service industry is growing rapidly, making it possible for Wenjiang to become the new business center of Chengdu," the local official said.

Wenjiang is an ideal location for many high-tech companies as well.

The Chengdu Cross-Straits Science Park, which is located in Wenjiang, is an important investment target in western China for technology businesses from the Chinese mainland and Taiwan.

Chongqing Lummy Pharmaceutical Corporation, a high-tech pharmaceutical enterprise involving drug research and manufacture, has set up their research base in the park this year.

The park also attracted food companies such as Uni-President, Tsingtao Beer, Tingyi Holding Corporation (Master Kong) and Hangzhou Wahaha Group.

"We have diversified the park in recent years, it is now the hub of medical care, electronic products and healthy food," the official said.

The Wenjiang government has also focused on developing its tourism in recent years.

The 2013 China Equestrian Festival, which opens on Nov 9 in Wenjiang's Jinma Racecourse, has already grabbed great attention from across the nation. The festival will run for four days.

"Wenjiang has successfully hosted the event for two years. Now it is the permanent host of the festival," the official said.

Wenjiang's beautiful environment is also a credit to the tourism industry, according to the local government.

Official statistics show that foliage coverage of the district is more than 90 percent.

The environment has helped Wenjiang earn several accolades.

The district was granted the International Garden City award by Westminster Hall of London in 2007, and the International Award for Best Practices for Improving the Living Environment by the United Nations Center of Human Settlement in 2009.

"Building a perfect ecosystem is an important part of the district's urban planning," the official said.

"Wenjiang is a great place for both traveling and doing business," the official said.


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

*Skyscrapers in Chengdu*



























*300+*
1. Greenland Center | 468m | 1594ft | Prep
2. Mandarin Oriental Hotel | 333m | 88 fl | 257m x 2 | 78 fl x 2 | U/C
3. Poly International Tower | 320m | 1049 ft | Pro
.......................................................................................................
*200+*
 4. Longement center | 298m x 2 | 67fl x 2 | Pro
5. ICC | 280m x 2 | U/C
6. Global Times Center | 243m | U/C
7. IFS | 248m x 2 | ~48 fl x 2 | Com
8. Western IFC - Conrad Hotel | 240m | ~T/O
9. Art Residence by Armani/Casa | 222m x 2 | 65 fl x 2 | T/O
10. Tianfu IFC | 220m x 2 | U/C
11. Yintai Center | 220m | U/C
12. Magic Cube Tower | 220m | App
13. Greenland City | 220m | App
new Sky City Hotel and Office | 220m | Pro
14. Park View Plaza | 219m x 2 | 1 x U/C, 1 x T/O
15. Huafeng Tower | 211m | 39 fl | Com
16. Minyoun Financial Plaza | 206m | 47 fl | Com
17. Meinian Plaza | 206m | U/C
18. Pinnacle One | 200m | 47 fl | T/O
19. Sichuan Airlines Plaza | 204m | 45 fl | T/O
20. Palm Springs International Center | 200m | 41 fl | Com
21. Twin Rivers International | 200m | 43 fl | 180m | 42 fl | U/C
22. Jinjiang XinTianDi project | 200m | Pro
23. WFC | 200m | U/C

West Pearl TV Tower l 339m

Complete list in higher-res images
.......................................................................................................

*100-200m*










```
1  | 198 m | 57 | IFS T3  	                  |  T/O  | 2014
2  | 195 m | 50 | Chinese Estates Plaza T1        |  T/O  |
3  | 190 m | 50 | Chinese Estates Plaza T2        |  T/O  |
4  | 190 m | 49 | Hailrun Square (fantasia) 	  | built | 2010
5  | 188 m | 48 | IFS T4                          |  T/O  | 2014
6  | 185 m | 36 | Chinese Estates Plaza Office    |  T/O  |
7  | 186 m | 46 | Maoye World Tower A             |  T/O  |
8  | 180 m | 42 | Twin Rivers International T2	  |  T/O  |
9  | 180 m | 39 | Yanlord landmark Office Tower   | built | 2010
10 | 180 m | 40	| Sichuan Tobacco Tower		  | built | 2010
11 | 180 m | 54 | Royal bay T10                   | built | 
12 | 180 m | 54 | Royal bay T12                   | built |
13 | 180 m | 54 | Royal bay T13                   | built |
14 | 179 m | 42 | Palm Springs - Fairmont hotel   |  T/O  |
15 | 178 m | 55 | Tian zi international           | built |
16 | 178 m |    | OCG International Center        |  T/O  |
17 | 176 m | 46 | Future Plaza Office T           | built | 2014
18 | 176 m | 46 | Future Plaza Office T           | built | 2014
19 | 176 m | 51 | The Metropolis T1               |  T/O  |
20 | 176 m | 51 | The Metropolis T2               |  T/O  |
21 | 173 m |    | The Metropolis T3               |  T/O  |
22 | 175 m | 40 | Tianhui center - Ritz-Carlton   | built | 2013
23 | 175 m | 51 | The Excellency T1               | built |
24 | 175 m | 51 | The Excellency T2               | built |
25 | 172 m | 40 | Tianfu Times Tower T1		  | built | 2010
26 | 172 m | 40 | Tianfu Times Tower T8           | built | 2010
27 | 170 m | 39 | Western IFC T2                  |  T/O  |
28 | 170 m | 42 | Sichuan Aerospace Tower	  | built | 2008
29 | 169 m | 40 | Tongwei International Center    |  T/O  |
30 | 169 m | 37 | Bai Yang Building               | built |
31 | 168 m | 41 | International mall Office Tower |  T/O  |
32 | 166 m | 37	| Chicony Continental Plaza	  | built | 2014
33 | 166 m | 45 | Yang Guang Center               |  T/O  |
34 | 166 m | 37 | Seaton plaza Office T1          |  T/O  |
35 | 166 m | 37 | Seaton plaza Office T1          |  T/O  |
36 | 166 m | 37 | Seaton plaza Hilton hotel       |  T/O  |
37 | 165 m | 40 | Yanlord Fraser Suits            | built | 2010
38 | 165 m | 44	| Huamin Empire Plaza		  | built | 2007
39 | 163 m | 40 | Int.Tech. Energy Conservation T |  T/O  |
40 | 163 m | 41	| Minxing Financial Tower	  | built | 1998
41 | 161 m | 37 | Xiongfei Center                 |  T/O  |
42 | 160 m | 38	| Sichuan Bank of China Tower	  | built | 1994
43 | 160 m | 47 | R&F Mansion                     | built | 2013
44 | 160 m | 28 | Funian Plaza T1                 | built |
45 | 160 m | 28 | Funian Plaza T2                 | built |
46 | 157 m | 38 | The Atarium                     |  T/O  |
47 | 157 m | 38 | Wanda Center T1                 | built |
48 | 157 m | 38 | Wanda Center T2                 | built |
49 | 157 m | 38 | Wanda Center T3                 | built |
50 | 156 m | 35 | Zhujiang New City international | built |
51 | 156 m | 37 | MIC Plaza                       |  T/O  |
52 | 155 m | 36	| Shangri la Chengdu		  | built | 2006
53 | 155 m | 40 | The Atarium Apartaments         | built |
54 | 154 m | 38 | Changhong Technology Tower      | built | 2013
55 | 153 m | 49 | Longfor Century T8              | built |
56 | 153 m | 49 | Longfor Century T9              | built | 
57 | 153 m | 49 | Longfor Century T10             | built |
58 | 153 m | 38 | Silverstone Plaza               | built |
59 | 152 m | 36 | Minyoun Tower                   |  T/O  |
[U]60[/U] | 152 m | 38 | Genesis Plaza                   | built | 2013

61 | 150 m | 35 | Diamond Plaza                   | built |  +36
62 | 150 m | 43 | Panda Mall Hotel		  | built | 2006
63 | 150 m |    | First City                      | built |
64 | 150 m |    | First City                      | built |
65 | 145 m | 34	| Overseas Exchange Square 2	  | built | 2005
66 | 145 m | 34	| Overseas Exchange Square 1	  | built | 2005
67 | 145 m |    | Western IFC T3                  |  T/O  |
68 | 144 m | 30 | Shangri-La Office Tower	  | built | 2007
69 | 142 m |    | Western IFC T4                  |  T/O  | 
70 | 140 m | 36	| International Finance Mansion	  | built | 2000
71 | 140 m | 34	| Century City Crystal Tower	  | built | 2008
72 | 140 m | 37	| Chuanxin Tower		  | built | 1998
73 | 138 m | 38	| Greenland Hotel		  | built | 2001
[U]74[/U] | 138 m | 35	| Sheraton Chengdu Lido Hotel	  | built | 2000
75 | 130 m |    | Palm Springs residential towers | built | 2013
76 | 130 m | 34	| Quanxing Building B		  | built | 2002
77 | 128 m | 38	| First City Plaza		  | built | 2000
78 | 128 m | 35	| New Century Plaza		  | built |
79 | 128 m | 32	| Huitong Mansion		  | built | 2007
80 | 128 m | 30	| Mall Parkson		          | built | 2001
81 | 123 m | 34	| Sliced Porosity Block		  | built | 2013
82 | 123 m | 29	| Sliced Porosity Office Block 2  | built | 2012
83 | 119 m | 34	| Sliced Porosity Hotel Block  	  | built | 2012
84 | 112 m | 33 | Sliced Porosity Apartment Bl 1  | built | 2012
85 | 112 m | 33 | Sliced Porosity Apartment Bl 2  | built | 2012
86 | 120 m | 33	| Guodong Square		  | built |
87 | 120 m | 31 | Maoye South Centre T1           | built | 2014
88 | 120 m | 31 | Maoye South Centre T2           | built | 2014
89 | 118 m | 31	| Skyone Plaza		          | built | 1994
90 | 113 m | 34	| Shu Capital Building		  | built | 1991
91 | 110 m | 28	| New Times Square		  | built | 1996
92 |       | 31	| Century City International Exh..| built | 2008
93 |       | 35	| Celebrity Ruicheng Hotel	  | built |
94 | 110 m | 33	| Vancouver Plaza		  | built | 1995
95 |       | 33	| State Plaza 2		          | built |
96 |       | 33	| State Plaza 1		          | built |
97 |       | 32	| Tianyi Mansion		  | built |
98 |       | 30	| Chengdu Crowne Hotel            | built |
99 |       | 28	| Celebrity City Hotel		  | built |
100| 108 m | 29	| Romantic Holiday Hotel	  | built | 1997
101| 107 m | 22	| Sichuan Tax Operation Tower	  | built | 2004
102| 106 m | 34	| Jinhai International Garden     | built | 2004
103| 106 m | 28	| Pride Tower		          | built | 2000
104| 106 m | 21	| No.2 Long Distance Telecom      | built | 2003
105| 103 m | 30	| Gloria Regent Garden            | built |
106| 100 m | 27	| Sichuan International Building  | built |
107|       | 31 | China People's Bank             | built | 1993
108| 100 m | 25 | Fortune Center Complex Tower	  | built | 2006
109| 100 m | 30 | Fortune Center Residential T1   | built | 2006
110| 100 m | 30 | Fortune Center Residential T2   | built | 2006
111| 100 m | 28 | East Times Plaza Tower A        | built | 2004
112|       | 32 | Chengdu Chuang's Centre	  | built | 1999
113|       | 31 | Shuda Grand Hotel	          | built | 1993
```
*150< m Built and T/O buildings in images*

Pending.. (height information not confirmed yet)



*Summary*

*200+*
5 completed + 6 T/O
18 U/C
5 pro

*100-200m*
87 built
26 T/O +36


*All 100+*
92 built
32 T/O
18 U/C (only >200m)

*Total* 178 buildings (this number includes all 200< m buildings, all built and T/O 150-200m buildings, only known built (not all) 100-150m buildings)


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Greenland Center | 486m | 1594ft | App









2. Poly International Tower | 320m | 1049 ft | Pro









3. Mandarin Oriental Hotel | 333m | 1093ft | 88 fl | 257m x 2 | 843ft x 2 | 78 fl x 2 | U/C









4. ICC | 280m x 2 | Prep









5. Global Times Center | 243m | U/C









6. Chengdu IFC | 248m x 2 | ~48 fl x 2 | T/O









7. Western IFC - Conrad Hotel | 240m | U/C









8. Tianfu IFC | 220m x 2 | U/C









9. Yintai Center | 220m | U/C









10. Dongfang Tianxiang Plaza | 219m | U/C









11. Huafeng Tower | 211m | 39 fl | Com









12. The Cullinan - Horizon Azure | 210m x 2 | 65 fl x 2 | U/C









13. Minyoun Financial Plaza | 206m | 47 fl | Com









14. Pinnacle One | 200m | 47 fl | U/C









15. Sichuan Airlines Plaza | 200m | 45 fl | U/C









16. Palm Springs International Center | 200m | 41 fl | T/O









17. Liangjiang International | 200m | 43 fl | 180m | 42 fl | Prep









West Pearl Tower l 339m


----------



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

220m In the north of the city, it's a Greenland project.

http://huamantinglg.soufun.com/2/bbs/3211069628~-1/54166154_54166154.htm
http://cd.house.163.com/13/1204/13/9F8KOTKA0224017B.html


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

Lotte World Chengdu project renders has been released.. Seems to be ~200m tower, does anyone know more about it?
*http://115258.soufun.com/*


----------



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

The Cullinan - Horizon Azure has been taken over by the Armani Group. Total height will be 222m. 

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=34794&extra=page=1&page=19


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

*Other proposed projects (~>200m)*

1. Shimao Royal Hotel (成都世茂茂御酒店) 
http://www.cdepb.gov.cn/detail.asp?id=23379 --- 210m 43 floor?
http://bbs.upcd.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=237140&extra=page=7&page=1 --- 208m 43f?








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. (not known)
http://www.yizhengcg.com/004.html








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3. Zhongda International Building (中达国际大厦) ~200m?
http://biz.winshang.com/Xm-10961.html
http://bbs.upcd.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=233770&reltid=246345&pre_thread_id=0&pre_pos=5&ext=








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4. Chengdu Media Culture Center (成都传媒文化中心) >200m?
http://donghongguangsha.soufun.com/bbs/3211009866~-1/21599852_21599852.htm
http://bbs.upcd.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=233647&extra=page=2








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5. Tianfu Pearl ?
http://www.archiwoods.com/projects/location2/35/








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
6. Financial Street Plaza 240m?
http://www.archiwoods.com/projects/location2/53/
http://bbs.upcd.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=226189&extra=page=6








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
7. Wandering Clouds ?
http://www.archiwoods.com/projects/location2/36/








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8. Pearl River New City International (珠江新城国际) 248m?
http://www.cscec105.com/templates/T_Second/index.aspx?nodeid=21&page=ContentPage&contentid=407
http://www.archdaily.com/88195/new-chengdu-city-center-rtkl/
http://bbs.upcd.org/forum.php?mod=v...=226194&pre_thread_id=238087&pre_pos=6&ext=CB








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
9. Taihe International Center (泰和国际中心) ~200m?
http://www.gblock.cn/show-13-1296-1.html
http://bbs.upcd.org/forum.php?mod=v...id=229717&pre_thread_id=238087&pre_pos=9&ext=








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
10. Lotte World (攀成钢乐天世界) ~200m?
http://korea.people.com.cn/205162/205789/8502914.html
http://morning.scol.com.cn/new/html/tfzb/20131115/tfzb676939.html
http://115258.soufun.com/
http://bbs.upcd.org/forum.php?mod=v...=229717&pre_thread_id=238087&pre_pos=4&ext=CB









++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Forte River island project (复地成都河心岛项目) 
http://uachina.com.cn/index.php/default/content/411.html
http://bbs.upcd.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=248606&extra=page=1&page=1








-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Qin Huang Temple CBD (秦皇寺中央商务区) >300?
http://www.sc.gov.cn/10462/10580/10583/2013/10/25/10283152.shtml
http://bbs.upcd.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=244588&extra=page=1
















+++


z0rg said:


> Chengdu is going crazy it seems. I'm not opening a thread for these projects because I can't find sources, so probably they are mid-long term projects that wont be started till 2011 at least. Most renders were posted by 逆光, the moderator of bbs.upcd.org
> 
> Moi City, 79 floors. Likely around 290-330m.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Edit..*

NFF Longquan Plaza (联森成都龙泉广场) 250m x 2 ?

http://www.szjs.com.cn/works/1113.shtml
http://bbs.upcd.org/forum.php?mod=v...ltid=8383&pre_thread_id=250275&pre_pos=2&ext=

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

世龙广场 ( Shilong Plaza) ~60fl.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jīnmàoyuè lóngshān (金茂悦龙山) 270m x 2 ?

http://www.jmzyjt.com/html/news1/show_news_w2_1_88.html
http://bbs.upcd.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=250275&extra=&page=1

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kam Tung Creative Design Industry Center ( 锦东创意设计产业中心) 200m ?

http://news.cd.soufun.com/2014-03-19/12336671_all.html
http://bbs.upcd.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=229875

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
JianHeng International Plaza (剑恒国际广场) 58 fl ?

http://www.cdxkz.gov.cn/itemshow.aspx?itemid=896
http://bbs.upcd.org/forum.php?mod=v...eltid=229875&pre_thread_id=0&pre_pos=7&ext=CB

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
East Station Plaza (?) (东站国际广场 > 大型地标综合体) Might be the same as previous.. 58 fl ?

http://bbs.upcd.org/forum.php?mod=v...id=238233&pre_thread_id=8383&pre_pos=8&ext=CB


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

*List of 150m< built and T/O buildings in Images*

Credit goes to srainove and yikeswc at Chengdu UP! forum


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chengdu report: Logistics matter as Chengdu leads western development*
24 March 2014
China Daily



China's newest panda ambassadors to Belgium - named Star and Friendship - arrived in Brussels on Feb 23 courtesy of shipping services provided by a branch of DHL in Chengdu established in the city's drive to improve logistics services.

Their arrival not only represents the friendship between Chinese and Belgian peoples but also symbolizes that Chengdu is opening up "in all aspects", said government officials of the capital city in Southwest China's Sichuan province.

The relocation of industrial infrastructure and redirection of investment to inland western regions has already provided Chengdu a historic opportunity to build an international metropolis, they said.

Recognizing the potential, the city government mapped out a comprehensive development strategy aimed at opening the city to more outside investment.

Part of the effort is to draw capital and expand its logistics network.

In light of the city's growth potential, global logistics giant DHL established an operations center in Chengdu in 2012 and thus moved its business focus within China to the western regions.

"Our company places a high value on Chengdu as an emerging market," said Zou Yin, general manager of DHL supply chain in China.

"In the next five to 10 years, the city will no doubt be an investment focus of the entire DHL group," Zou said.

Underlying the company's ambitions is a growing demand from investors drawn to Chengdu and local authorities' determination to develop logistics for a modern and international industrial structure.

Before he decided to invest in Chengdu, Terry Gou, present of Taiwan-based Foxconn, one of the world's largest electronics contract manufacturers, told the city government that his company had developed as much as it could in the eastern coastal region and that it was time to look west.

The question of whether to relocate all operations inland or just some depends on the quality and amount of logistical services available in the western regions, which Gou pointed out has long been a hindrance to local development.

Realizing that Gou was not alone in his concerns, Chen Zhongwei, director of the city's logistics office, said Chengdu's opening-up and internationalization could not be sustained without an advanced transportation and logistics network.

That is why the city government set up a logistics office, the first of its kind in the country, to boost the industry, Chen said.

Satisfied with the city's response, Foxconn established facilities in Chengdu and employed tens of thousands of workers there to make iPads for Apple.

At the same time, the investment-friendly atmosphere has also drawn other leading IT industrial players, including Dell, Lenovo and Compal, to the metropolis.

Now two-thirds of Apple iPads and half of laptop computer chips worldwide are made in the city and then are shipped to around the globe through international freight companies.

The advanced logistics services have integrated Chengdu into the global modern industrial system, local officials said.

International railway

An international railway linking Chengdu to Europe was put into operation last year. It runs almost along parts of the legendary Silk Road, where caravans shipped silk, jewelry and spices between China and European countries for sale some 2,000 years ago.

The ancient route was still in use until about six centuries ago. Nowadays, the land transport line totaling 9,826 kilometers has gained a new lease on life.

It takes 14 days to ship millions of laptop computers as well as PC accessories from Chengdu to Lodz in Poland. Then within three days, the shipments are delivered to customers in London, Paris, Berlin and Rome through the widespread European railway and road network.

This year, the running time of the trains is anticipated to be reduced to 12 days and freight trains will be doubled, according to the city's logistics office.

The international train service brought a change in the conventional development mode that an inland city had to depend on ports for an export-oriented economy.

The Chengdu-Lodz train service has become a new engine to realize Chengdu's goal as China's western gateway to opening-up, local officials said.

DHL announced in June 2013 that it launched weekly express freight train services, via the Chengdu-Lodz line.

Electronics manufacturers, including Dell, have begun to deploy the line for export from China.

If companies choose water routes, they will spend five weeks in total shipping products from inland plants to coastal cities of Shenzhen or Shanghai, then going around India and finally sail through the Suez Canal to Europe.

While ocean shipping costs 25 percent less than railway freight, the longer shipping time is still seen as a considerable cost for businesspeople, industry insiders said.

Jonney Shih, board chairman of computer maker Asustek, said shifting from ocean to railway will bring a marked improvement in inventory costs and delivery time. Asustek, the world third largest manufacturer of tablet PCs, next to Apple and Samsung, has begun to employ the train service.

Air routes

In addition to rail, Chengdu also has an edge in air transportation.

The first direct flight linking China's western and central regions to Los Angeles will take off from Chengdu in June, making it the fourth mainland city to offer direct flights to the United States.

The Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport has opened 21 direct passenger flights to overseas destinations - including Tokyo, London and Abu Dhabi - and 22 charter and transit flights, covering Europe, Oceania, the Middle East, and South and East Asia, as well as Macao and Hong Kong regions.

With new facilities, including an airport runway and terminal, put into use, the Shuangliu airport managers are planning to open routes to Russia and Africa.

People entering or leaving China through the Chengdu airport's immigration entrance were reported at an average annual growth rate of 37 percent during the past four years, with a record 2.3 million last year.

And construction on another airport is planned to begin this year, enabling Chengdu to become the third city on the Chinese mainland that has two airports, after Beijing and Shanghai.

The move will reinforce Chengdu's strategic position as an aviation hub in western China and help to expand its global logistics network, government officials said.

As the fourth city on the mainland to adopt a "72-hour in-transit visa" policy, after Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou, Chengdu has drawn more tourists and business people, which increased passenger flows at the Shuangliu airport.

The transit visa policy granted to Chengdu shows the Chinese government's attitude to advance the western regions' opening-up and participation in global economic competition, said Tang Jiqiang, a researcher at the Chinese finance research center at the Southwestern University of Finance and Economics.

Favorable environment

The flourishing logistics sector helps to secure more overseas investments. Foreign capital increased by 20 times over the past decade, with 252 Fortune 500 companies establishing facilities in Chengdu.

Among them is Maersk, one of the world's largest shipping logistics service providers. It set up a global information-processing center in Chengdu in 2010, moving its related businesses in Guangzhou and Shenzhen to the western inland city.

"The center has more than 1,200 staff, 90 percent of them from Chengdu," said the company's executives.

"Why we chose it - the city is rich in human resources. "

Huang Yunfei, a director of Dell's Sichuan project, said "it is not only the cheap yet high-quality labor force, but also Chengdu's influence over the entire western regions, that prompted our decision to invest here".

"Through this platform, we can freight our products to Northeast China or Southeast Asia, or ship them to North America and Europe via the international railway," Huang said.

Intel, another on the Fortune 500 list, has also joined the ranks of overseas investors in Chengdu.

As its plants have strict requirements for voltage stability, local officials streamlined administrative procedures and helped install high-quality wires in the shortest time to ensure the stability of power supply.

Huang Xinchu, Party chief of the city, said, "Only through building an international, first-class administrative environment can we gain a favorable position in the global economic landscape and seek better development."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Wharf on pace in Chengdu*
The Standard
Thursday, April 24, 2014

Wharf Holdings (0004) has joined mainland developers in responding to tight liquidity and restrictions on housing deals by cutting prices at a residential project in Chengdu by up to 45 percent, or 5,000 yuan (HK$6,212) per square meter.

And Wharf's move on homes in the second and third phases of Le Palais spurred Vanke - China's largest developer by market value - into action.

Prices at its residential project at East Second Ring were lowered to 10,000 yuan psm from 11,500, People's Daily reported.

Flats at Le Palais sold for up to 11,170 yuan psm in February. Since units are in the 190-200 square meter range, that means some buyers now see a loss of more than 200,000 yuan. 

Wharf vice chairman Andrew Chow On-kiu said the conglomerate aims to earn more and faster than its rivals.

Also, he said, Wharf will be ready to sell earlier and at lower prices if it perceives a glut of homes in the next couple of years.

Other Chengdu dealings saw a consortium led by Agile Property (3383) cut prices for undecorated units in the high-end Bo Ya Yuan development to 7,000 yuan psm from 8,800. And decorated units were slashed to 13,000 yuan psm, down by 6,000.

Experts see more price cutting ahead in Chengdu given loan tightening and other new rules.

Still, overall home prices in Chengdu last month rose by 0.3 percent year on year.


----------



## Aquarelle (Apr 6, 2014)

RockAss said:


>


Inspiring! Truly inspiring! ^^


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*City seeks to build western free trade zone*
5 June 2014
Shanghai Daily	










CHENGDU, a reform pioneer among western cities in China, has submitted an application to the Ministry of Commerce to create a free trade zone like the pilot one authorized in Shanghai last year.

“Such trials are important to accelerate China’s campaign of faster development in interior areas,” said Xie Kaihua, director of the commerce commission in Sichuan Province.

“Chengdu is an outstanding candidate due to its geographical, economic and cultural advantages.”

In as early as last July, two months before the unveiling of the China (Shanghai) Pilot Free Trade Zone, Chengdu completed work on a draft plan for the trade zone.

Chengdu officials said the ministry regarded its draft plan as “very hopeful.”

Last September, the Shanghai pilot free trade zone was established to serve as a testing ground for further deregulation of the nation’s financial services. A string of reforms has been announced, including freeing up interest rates, expanding cross-border use of the yuan and promoting yuan convertibility under the capital account.

Free trade zones in general are areas where goods may be landed, handled, manufactured or reconfigured, and re-exported without the intervention of customs authorities. But China is now experimenting with free trade zones that go beyond traditional boundaries and become incubators for trying out new ideas.

Chengdu officials said their proposed zone has three main talking points.

Focus One: differentiated strength

Unlike the experimental zone in Shanghai that focuses on the services and financial sectors, Chengdu wants to create a zone concentrating on technology, drawing on its research and development capabilities, its educated labor force, and its manufacturing base.

“Chengdu’s free trade zone would be an upgrade to the city’s existing technology bonded area,” a government document said. “It will focus on close ties with European countries, with transport hub services and with institutions providing financial support to technology manufacturing.”

Focus Two: development of western China

With Shanghai locking up the eastern coast in terms of pioneering free trade zones, Chengdu’s plan offers the opportunity to extend that innovation to western areas of the country that the central government wants to see grow.

That gives Chengdu, as a hub of western development, an advantage.

“The free trade zone would free up trade duties, foreign exchange, interest rate movements and investment flows,” according to the city’s document. “It will greatly accelerate foreign investment, and hasten the process of manufacturing and services companies coming to Chengdu.”

It will also help transform the city into a western center for trade.

Focus Three: connecting to the world

The establishment of a free trade zone would be another step in China’s economic development since the country joined the World Trade Organization in 2001. It would help Chengdu connect with the world, and focus overseas attention on western areas of the country that badly need financing to upgrade their economies.

It would also help local manufacturers retool to more modern methods, assist the government in providing better services and lift Chengdu to more international status.

Chengdu’s trump cards

Indeed, Chengdu holds quite a few trump cards in its quest to become one of the first cities to follow the Shanghai’s footsteps.

First, the city has a long history of trading with European countries. Its existing freight rail link with Eastern Europe dovetails nicely with China’s new plans to create corridors of new trade through central Asia to Europe along the old Silk Road.

Second, it has good relationship with Southeast Asian countries, including a technology park under construction in partnership with Singapore.

Third, Chengdu is a transport hub, home to the busiest airports and bus stations in China’s western areas.

Fourth, the city is already acknowledged as a strong center for technology development in China. It has already attracted likes of Hewlett-Packard and Dell. To date, 252 Fortune 500 companies have settled in Chengdu.

Fifth, it also has a strong financial base, with many major global banks operating branches in the city.

Ever since China’s central government started promoting its “Go West” policy in early 1990s, Chengdu as capital of Sichuan Province has stood at the forefront of the campaign.

The city opened China’s first municipal Bureau of Exposition, with a staff dedicated to promoting the convention and exhibition industry. It is China’s first model city in protecting intellectual property and the first to set up a government award system to encourage patent registration. It has been a pioneer in streamlining business approvals, was among the first cities to operate 4G telecom services, and was chosen the friendliest city in China for foreign investment by Fortune magazine.

Last year, Chengdu hosted the Fortune Global Forum and the World Chinese Entrepreneurs Convention.

“To push forward, we must initiate reforms ourselves,” said Xie Kaihua, director of Sichuan Commerce Commission. “We think this free trade zone proposal fits into that thinking.”


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Merkel’s visit reflects city’s rising trade role*
18 July 2014
Shanghai Daily

WHEN German Chancellor Angela Merkel chose Chengdu to start her recent three-day official visit to China, she picked a quickly urbanizing city that is the capital of southwestern China’s Sichuan Province.

“Chengdu’s economy is growing at a very high speed and is full of new opportunities and possibilities,” said the German chancellor at a forum on urbanization cooperation between the local province and Germany.

Delegates from German companies also spoke positively about the urbanization achievements in Chengdu and expressed willingness to seek further collaboration. The official German delegation and trade mission consist of more than 90 members.

Germany is China’s largest EU trade partner, and collaboration between the two countries is frequent in a number of areas. The European Project Innovation Center (Chengdu) was established in the Chengdu Hi-Tech Industrial Development Zone in 2006, and 43 EU companies have located in Chengdu. The city is serving as something of a bridgehead as Europe seeks more business opportunities in China.

“The city, home to 15 million residents, is known for numerous international electronics and IT factories,” Der Spiegel journalist Nikolaus Blome wrote in an online report. “Assembly lines of electronics factories produce iPhones and iPads and ship them to destinations all over the world, and the chip industry has created a large number of factories here.”

It was Merkel herself who chose to start her visit from Chengdu, said Michael Clauss, German ambassador to China.

Xu Kuangdi, former vice chairman of the National Committee of the Chinese People’s Political Consultative Conference and the co-chairman of the 2014 China-Germany Dialogue Forum, said that Chengdu has become a new engine in attracting foreign investment and has provided new growth potential for China’s economy.

The city has been strengthening transportation infrastructure construction to consolidate its position as a traffic hub in western China.

Chengdu a rising aviation hub

Chengdu has opened a number of international flights. Air China’s flight between Chengdu and Frankfurt, launched on May 19, 2013, is the second direct flight between Chengdu and a European city. The flights can save travelers five hours or more, as they previously had to fly to Shanghai or Beijing to make their connection to Europe.

Last year, Chengdu launched flights to eight international destinations including Melbourne, Frankfurt, London and Doha.

By the end of June this year, the city had 231 international flights and cargo routes linking 173 domestic and international cities.

Chengdu is planning to start construction of a second airport at the end of this year to ease traffic and meet growing cross-border cargo and passenger transportation.

Re-opening of the Silk Road

The railway cargo route linking Chengdu and Europe was put into operation in April last year. This “New Silk Road” broadens the western gateway to Europe.

After a year of operation, inland cities no longer rely on coastal ports to get their merchandise exported to foreign countries.

The passageway covers 10 major European destinations in five countries including Kazakhstan and Russia, and finally reaches Poland, providing a cargo gateway to Europe for exporters in western China.

International logistics firm DHL announced last year it would launch a weekly cargo train using the Chengdu-Europe trading route.

It saves at least half of the transportation time compared to waterway transportation, which previously took five weeks.

The city’s logistics authorities said the running time of the railway route is expected to be cut to 12 days later this year.

A new phase of cooperation

Merkel attended the China-Germany Dialogue Forum 2014 during her stop in Chengdu. The forum, a non-governmental event established in Berlin in 2005, aims to explore bilateral cooperation in various fields and to make recommendations to the two governments. It marked the first time the forum in China was held outside Beijing, demonstrating Germany’s recognition of Chengdu’s economic development and its willingness to explore the growth potential in the city.

“The government’s ‘Go West’ policy gives foreign companies a lot of investment opportunities in Chengdu,” said Martin Brudermüller, vice chairman of the board of executive directors at the German chemical firm BASF SE and co-chairman of the forum.

“Chengdu has become BASF’s new investment choice, as our major clients are in the automobile industry and Chengdu has a well-developed automobile and IT industry,” he said in an interview with Chengdu Daily during the forum.

FAW-Volkswagen’s Chengdu factory produced its 1 millionth car in April this year, a three-year milestone that Juergan Unser, vice president and board member of FAW-Volkswagen, called a “China miracle.”

The Chengdu site is the second production base of FAW-Volkswagen after Changchun in Shenyang Province, and has been fully operational since the third phase of the project was put into use at the end of 2013.

Merkel sat in a new Jetta during her visit to the FAW-Volkswagen Chengdu factory.

Having attracted investment from multinational automakers such as Volkswagen, Toyota and Volvo, the Chengdu Economic Development Zone has become an important industrial base for car companies.

In Pujiang County, the city has also set up a small and medium-sized industrial park and a number of companies have located there, including Bosch Packaging Technology, Bosch Power Tools, and Bosch Packaging China Research and Development Center.

A total of 53 German companies had invested in Chengdu by the end of December last year, with a total capital injection of US$1.13 billion.

Last year, the trade value between Chengdu and Germany was US$1.51 billion.

More European connections

Chengdu has 23 sister cities, with 13 of them in Europe. The “New Silk Road” is reviving the trade passage, as well as providing a closer link between the city and European destinations.

Merkel’s visit put Chengdu under the spotlight of German media. The city is already a sister city with Bonn and established a friendly cooperation relationship with Berlin in 2007.

Chengdu has been sending delegates to the Asia-Pacific Week in Berlin to introduce the city’s business environment and its achievement in terms of sustainable urbanization development.

Last year, the Chengdu-Bonn sustainable low-carbon development partnership was launched with support from the state of North Rhine-Westphalia (NRW) and the Mercator Foundation, and implemented by E3G and Germanwatch.

Under the framework agreement, the Chengdu-Bonn sustainable development forum was held in the two cities in January and October last year, respectively, bringing together government agencies, research institutions and non-governmental organizations to discuss a wide range of subjects including low-carbon development, green architecture and enterprise energy saving plans.

During her visit, Merkel was deeply impressed by Sichuan cuisine and stopped for a short visit at the local Shen Xian Shu market, showing a fascination for its diverse selection of seasonings.

“I still have to learn how to make good use of them to make nice food out of them,” she was quoted by the Bild as saying.

The wide range of food seasonings for which Sichuan is well known is an apt metaphor for the variety of attractions and advantages that Chengdu has shown during China’s long-standing trade relationship with Germany.


----------



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

http://cd.house.qq.com/a/20140723/054405.htm

Bit more on the Lotte project. Looks like there is definitely some action on the ground at this site, cranes, diggers etc...I'll take a photo next time


----------



## robja23 (Nov 15, 2013)

http://cd.focus.cn/votehouse/113734.html

Wanda Reign "First 7 star hotel in Western China". This one is already growing. In the renders it looks tall, at least 180-200m. I can't find a height any where.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chengdu pushes hard for China’s second FTZ*
17 October 2014
Shanghai Daily _Excerpt_ 

CHENGDU, capital city of China’s southwestern Sichuan Province, has tested the waters for the creation of a free trade zone through running some trials that have been proven effective in Shanghai.

The effort has put the city ahead of other candidates that have applied to establish free trade zones like the pilot one in Shanghai.

“We have learned about Shanghai’s experience and chosen those that fit into the needs of Chengdu to energize the city’s growth,” Chengdu government officials told a conference held in August.

While Shanghai was celebrating the first anniversary of the establishment of the China (Shanghai) Pilot Free Trade Zone last month, Chengdu had started replicating selected policies that did not contradict existing laws or rules. The provincial government of Sichuan has allocated 8.77 square kilometers, covering the Chengdu High-Tech Comprehensive Bonded Zone and the Chengdu Airport Bonded Logistics Zone, as the test ground for the new policies.

“These areas represent our FTZ-to-be,” officials said. “Based on the experience of Shanghai, we have sorted out 17 missions in four main aspects to upgrade our bonded areas in function and to improve our works.”

Four main aspects in works

The four aspects are the construction of a more transparent investment management system, a more convenient trade operation system, a mechanism to incubate stronger innovation and a better ex-post supervision system.

The efforts are expected to bear fruit within a year after a detailed plan was approved by the authorities in August. Officials are starting to implement the planned policies now. Chengdu expects to have conducted an evaluation on the trial’s results by August next year.

“Chengdu is very open-minded,” said Shi Lei, an economics professor at Fudan University. “The city is a quick learner, an active doer, and has an innovative spirit that makes it never shy away from hurdles or impediments.”

***********************

Zone to zero in on technology

Chengdu was among the first batch of cities that submitted an application to the Ministry of Commerce to create a free trade zone like the pilot one in Shanghai. With Shanghai locking up the eastern coast in terms of pioneering free trade zones, Chengdu plans to offer the opportunity to extend that innovation to western areas of the country that the central government wants to see grow.

Unlike the experimental zone in Shanghai that focuses on the services and financial sectors, Chengdu wants to create a zone concentrating on technology, drawing on its research and development capabilities, its educated labor force, and its manufacturing base.

The establishment of a free trade zone would be another step for Chengdu to connect with the world and focus overseas attention on western areas of China that badly need financing to upgrade their economies.

Chengdu holds quite a few trump cards compared to other FTZ candidates such as Tianjin, Xiamen and Guangzhou, in its quest to become one of the first cities to follow Shanghai’s footsteps.

First, the city has a long history of trading with European countries. Its existing freight rail link with Eastern Europe dovetails with China’s new plans to create corridors of new trade through central Asia to Europe along the old Silk Road.

Second, it has a good relationship with Southeast Asian countries, including a technology park under construction in partnership with Singapore.

Third, Chengdu is a transport hub, home to the busiest airports and bus stations in China’s western areas.

Fourth, the city is already acknowledged as a strong center for technology development in China, attracting the likes of Lenovo, Dell, Hewlett-Packard, Toyota and Volkswagen. To data, 255 of the Fortune 500 global companies have targeted the city for investment.

Fifth, it has a strong financial base, with many major global banks operating branches in the city.

***********************


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*All-in-one proves appealing in Chengdu*
5 December 2014
China Daily _Excerpt_

Tianfu New Area in Sichuan province, China's newest national-level development area, is leading the way as the city pursues a development path that puts people at the heart of a modern metropolis.

Located at the intersection of the Silk Road Economic Belt and the Yangtze River Economic Zone, two of China's key national strategies, Tianfu New Area was approved by the State Council in early October as the country's 11th national-level development area.

But while following in the successful footsteps of other new areas such as Shanghai Pudong New Area and the Chongqing Liangjiang New Area, Tianfu has also sought to blaze a new trail as it promotes opening-up in the western regions, enhancing economic growth in the inland regions and pushing forward the country's economic restructuring.

"Different from the other 10 new areas, we were well aware that we wanted to strike a balance between industrial development and improving people's living environment and lives," said Liu Limin, a planning officer for the area.

The area was established in 2010 and consists of 37 town-level districts in Ziyang city, Meishan city and Chengdu, the capital city of southwest China's Sichuan province.

It covers 1,578 square kilometers, 82 percent of which are in Chengdu.

China's fast growth over the past three decades has led to a boom in new towns across the country.

These new areas are often characterized by impressive construction projects, but they are usually plagued by traffic jams, environmental pollution and a shortage of housing.

Tianfu New Area, however, has adopted a new model of urbanization to try and avoid these urban diseases, Liu said.

It consists of 35 "all-in-one city units", each of which covers 20 to 30 square kilometers with a population of around 250,000.

Each unit is like a small city, featuring not only company headquarters, research and development facilities, production plants and outsourced services providers, but also retail and leisure facilities such as shopping malls, cinemas, and restaurants.

The Tianfu New Area in Chengdu also features several famous schools, hospitals and large-scale commercial complexes, along with international standard exhibition and convention venues, a financial center and luxury hotels.

The Singapore-Sichuan High-tech Innovation Park in the Chengdu part of the New Area brings industry, culture and nature in perfect harmony with one another.

Jointly developed by Singapore and the Sichuan provincial government, the park is planned to cover 10.34 square kilometers and house 120,000 residents, and is expected to attract a total investment of 100 billion yuan ($16.3 billion) from 2012 to 2020.

The park focuses on eight pillar industries - IT, biomedicine, service outsourcing, new digital media, precision machinery, environmental technology, finance and training - but it also embodies and embraces modern life for living.

"Residents' convenience was the first priority when planning the park," said Cui Wei, CEO of Sino-Singapore (Chengdu) Innovation Park Development Co Ltd, which is responsible for overall planning, construction and marketing of the park.

"People don't need to drive far for a walk, for example. They can just park their cars in the underground lots and walk into the green areas just outside their homes after dinner," he said.

Cui said the park is also planned to be an environmentally friendly community.

The planners of Tianfu New Area hope it will accelerate Chengdu's development toward a modern, international and environmentally sound metropolis that is conducive to finance, trade and living.

A variety of high-end industries have already been introduced to the new area, and the park's office in San Francisco is recruiting new IT companies and leading biomedical businesses headquartered in the United States to move to Tianfu New Area.

Tianfu Software Park, which mainly focuses on the IT industry, has already attracted more than 400 companies, including 33 Fortune 500 companies, such as IBM Corp, Philips NV, Siemens AG and Huawei Technologies Co Ltd.

While Longquanyi district has become an important production base for the automobile industry with FAW-Volkswagen, FAW Toyota, Volvo and Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co Ltd all having investments in the area.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China's Chengdu plans new $11 billion airport to ease congestion*
_Excerpt_

BEIJING, Jan 15 (Reuters) - Chengdu, the largest city in southwest China, has received regulatory approval to build a 69.3 billion yuan ($11.2 billion) airport, the official Sichuan Daily said on Thursday, marking the country's second major airport investment in less than a year.

The new Chengdu facility will have three runways, capable of handling 40 million passengers upon its completion in 2025, according to the paper.

China is scrambling to build facilities to manage its fast-growing aviation sector, as congestion at major airports lead to endemic delays and growing passenger frustration.

*********************

Chengdu's existing Shuangliu International Airport, first built in 1938, is the fifth busiest airport in the country and serves as a hub for inland China destinations for such carriers as Air China Co Ltd, AirAisia X Bhd and Korean Air Lines Co Ltd among others.

Passenger throughput at the Shuangliu facility increased 12.8 percent to over 37 million last year, more than doubling the volume of 13.9 million in 2005. It could reach its designed capacity of 40 million as early as next year, according to some estimates.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*3 dead in Chengdu tunnel explosion*
_Excerpt_




























CHENGDU, Feb. 25 (Xinhua) -- The death toll has risen to three following a gas explosion in an incomplete road tunnel in Chengdu, capital of southwest China's Sichuan Province, on Tuesday afternoon.

According to the project undertaker, the Power China Road Bridge Group Co. Ltd., a body retrieved by rescuers at around 1 p.m. on Wednesday was one of the four construction workers it lost contact with when the blast happened in the No. 1 Tunnel of Wuluo Road at around 1:20 p.m. on Tuesday.

It is not known how many people were inside at the time of the accident.

One of the other two bodies recovered earlier has been identified as a local farmer. The other body has been burnt and can not be identified immediately.

The high concentration of gas in the tunnel is making the rescue very difficult, said Huang Xinchu, head of the rescue headquarters.

Local hospitals have taken in 20 people injured in the blast. Two of them are still in critical condition.

Wang Zhichang, an expert with the Chengdu Safety Inspection Bureau, who is with the rescue team at the blast site, said the tunnel has two lanes designed for traffic to flow in opposite directions. Workers had dug in 800 meters before the blast happened.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Delegation seeks funds for Tibet rail project*
16 March 2015
China Daily _Excerpt_

The construction of the Sichuan-Tibet railway should be incorporated into the country's next five-year plan, according to the Sichuan delegation at the annual session of the National People's Congress.

The delegation said on Tuesday that the central budget should include a special fund for the railway. The 1,800-kilometer line will connect Chengdu, the capital of Sichuan province, with Lhasa, the capital of the Tibet autonomous region, and construction will cost 200 billion yuan ($32 billion).

Last year, the central government approved the construction of sections linking Lhasa to Nyingchi in eastern Tibet, and Chengdu to Ya'an in western Sichuan.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Property owner in China knocks six apartments into one, sparking safety among neighbours*
18 November 2015
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ 









_sina.com_

A homeowner in southwest China caused a safety scare after he dismantled the walls between six adjacent flats that he owned to make them into a single loft-style apartment, local media reported.

A neigbhour complained to the Chengdu Economic Daily in Sichuan province that she saw window panes falling out of the building and went upstairs to investigate, only to find that the walls between three adjoining flats already removed.	

The owner explained that he liked the residential area but by the time he bought his flats there were no large ones left.

He then bought six small flats on the same floor to convert them into one large apartment with a living room of 70-80 square metres, a 30 square metre study and two 20 square metre bedrooms with the remaining space for bathrooms and a kitchen.

The property management company said it could not intervene because the renovations had not damaged any load-bearing walls, endangered public safety or violated others' rights.

It also said it believed the Chengdu housing authority had inspected and approved the construction work, so the owner was entitled to renovate the flats as he liked.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

New 660 m proposal for Chengdu:

link


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chengdu aims to be transport hub*
30 May 2016
China Daily _Exerpt_ 

Chengdu, a mega city in western China, is building itself into a world-class aviation hub.

The city started construction of a new airport - Chengdu Tianfu International Airport - on May 27, making it the third city on the Chinese mainland to have a second civil airport.

With an investment of 71.86 billion yuan ($11.7 billion), the Chengdu Tianfu International Airport will be located in Lujia township, 50 kilometers southeast of downtown Chengdu.

It is expected to be completed in 2019 and go into operation in 2020, said Dai Yongbo, deputy director of the Sichuan Development and Reform Commission.

"The new airport is of vital importance for Chengdu to boost opening-up and regional development," he said.

Liu Yi, deputy chief architect of the China Southwest Architectural Design and Research Institute, which designed the new airport, said the first phase of the project would include three runways, with the capacity to handle 320,000 flights, 40 million passengers and 700,000 metric tons of cargo annually by 2025.

The long-term target for the airport is to have six runways, with annual capacity of 90 million passengers and 2 million tons of cargo.

"The Chengdu new airport, which is designed to lead the times, will feature smart services, natural and cultural landscape and green technology," Liu said.

The airport will be highly intelligent and automatic with the use of smart technology, such as an electronic luggage tracing system, self-boarding system, intelligent baggage transport system and biometrics identification technology, Liu said.

The airport will integrate the terminals with all means of transportation, including intercity railway, subway, buses, taxis and private cars. Passengers will be able to walk to any of the transportation options from the central part of the terminal within only a few minutes.

Through the intercity railway, highways and subway linked to the new airport, passengers can easily reach downtown Chengdu and its neighboring cities. The subway that will connect the new airport with downtown will travel at speeds as high as 140 km/h, so a one-way trip will only take half an hour.

Liu said the design of the new airport was inspired by traditional Shu culture. "For example, the main frames of the terminals look like four Sun Birds in the ancient mythology of the Shu State (221-263)," he said.

To give the visitors a first impression of Chengdu and its surroundings, the airport will have eight courtyards displaying representative natural and cultural landscapes of the city and Sichuan province, including Qingcheng Mountain, the Temple of Marquis, Sanxingdui Site Museum and Jiuzhaigou Valley.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New Chengdu airport on course for 2020*
17 June 2016
China Daily _Excerpt_

Chengdu will have its second international airport in operation by 2020 to become the third city in China to have two airports for commercial flights, after Beijing and Shanghai, if work proceeds on schedule.

Construction started last month and is expected to finish in 2019, according to the airport authority.

Pan Gangjun, general manager of the Sichuan Province Airport Group Co, said three runways will be built. The airport will able to handle 40 million passengers and 700,000 tons of cargo annually by 2025.

The long-term plan is six runways, 90 million passengers and 2 million tons of cargo, Pan said.

Called Chengdu Tianfu International Airport, the new facility is located in Jianyang, about 50 kilometers from downtown Chengdu. The airport is expected to cost nearly 72 billion yuan ($10.9 billion).

According to Pan, it will include international passenger routes and most international cargo routes in the future, while the existing airport, about 16 km from downtown Chengdu, will be limited to domestic flights and some international cargo routes.

The plan to build a second airport for Chengdu was no surprise. The current Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport is the fourth-busiest in China, behind Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou.

It handled 42 million passengers last year, up 12 percent year-on-year. But industry insiders estimated an annual 62 million passengers would be using the airport by 2020, far exceeding its designed capacity of 50 million.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New Silk Road boosts Chengdu's opening-up*
23 July 2016
China Daily _Excerpt_ 

As the starting point of the South Silk Road which predates the ancient Silk Road, Chengdu used to be an important trade hub connecting China to South and Central Asia.

Today the city is connected to a broader area by the new Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st Maritime Silk Road via intercontinental railways and international air routes. The cargo transported on the new Silk Roads no longer consists of silk, tea or lacquer, but mainly high-tech products such as computer chips, laptops and iPads. 

In June, two Land Rover vehicles were brought from Europe to Chengdu through the Chengdu-Europe route of the China Railway Express.

China-Europe express trains are expected to import more than 1,000 finished automobiles from Europe to Chengdu in the latter half of this year, according to Chengdu Customs.

In line with the Belt and Road Initiative, the Chengdu-Europe express rail service began operation on April 23, 2013, linking Chengdu with Lodz, Poland. By June 20, the service had run 226 journeys.

The Chengdu-Europe route is the fastest and most frequently used direct freight service from China to Europe. A one-way trip takes only 10 and a half days, according to Chen Zhongwei, director of Chengdu Port and Logistics Office.

"The express rail (service) gives Chengdu an advantage over eastern coastal cities when it come to trading with Europe, because it is faster than transporting goods by sea," he said.

The Chengdu-Europe route was extended in April this year to Kutno, another city in central Poland, which enables Chengdu to further link to Nuremberg in Germany, and Tilburg in the Netherlands, Chen said.

Under the "Chengdu-Europe Plus" strategy, the express rail will be connected to more logistics hubs in Europe, including France, Belgium, Russia and Turkey. In China, it is expanding to cities including Shanghai, Shenzhen, Xiamen and Kunming. The express rail service is expected to run 400 journeys this year and 1,000 journeys next year.

The city is currently upgrading its domestic railway network and, by 2020, it will be possible to travel between Chengdu and Chongqing and other nearby cities within an hour; major cities such as Xi'an, Kunming, Guiyang and Wuhan within four hours; and to the Yangtze River Delta, Pearl River Delta and Bohai Rim area within eight hours.

The city is also building itself into a world-class aviation hub. Construction began on a new airport - Chengdu Tianfu International Airport - on May 27 in Jianyang, about 50 kilometers from downtown Chengdu. With an investment of 71.86 billion yuan ($11.7 billion), the airport will be completed in 2019 and go into operation in 2020.

This will make Chengdu the third city on the Chinese mainland to have two international airports, after Beijing and Shanghai.

The first phase will have the capacity to handle 320,000 flights, 40 million passengers and 700,000 metric tons of cargo annually by 2025.

The long-term target is to have an annual capacity of 90 million passengers and two million tons of cargo.

Pan Gangjun, general manager of the Sichuan Province Airport Group Co, said the new airport will operate international passenger routes and most international cargo routes in the future, while the existing airport, about 16 km from downtown Chengdu, will be limited to domestic flights and some international cargo routes.

Through the intercity railway, highways and subway linked to the new airport, passengers can easily reach downtown Chengdu and its neighboring cities.

The new airport is expected to increase capacity and further boost the city's appeal to investors.

"The new airport will strengthen Chengdu's position as western China's transportation hub, and accelerate the economic development of the city," said Deng Ling, a professor of economics at Sichuan University. Deng said the new airport will also enhance the opening-up of Chengdu and Sichuan province, and help to promote the development of the Silk Road Economic Belt and Yangtze River Economic Belt.

Sheng Yi, deputy director of the Sichuan Academy of Social Sciences, said the new airport will help the city attract talent and resources, enhance international exchanges and boost industrial development. The long-term target is to have an annual capacity of 90 million passengers and two million tons of cargo.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Many Chinese cities are slowly sinking – and intensive urbanisation means it will only get worse, say experts*
City governments such as Beijing and Shanghai taking steps to halt subsidence, often caused by excessive extraction of underground water
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
11 November, 2016

Many of China’s cities are sinking due to groundwater being overused and experts fear the problem will grow worse as urbanisation intensifies.

In urban areas, subsidence – or the gradual sinking of an area of land – is often caused by excessive extraction of underground water.

Many of China’s cities are sinking due to groundwater being overused and experts fear the problem will grow worse as urbanisation intensifies.

In urban areas, subsidence – or the gradual sinking of an area of land – is often caused by excessive extraction of underground water.

The city’s increasing number of skyscrapers is also pushing the ground lower – by as much as 2.8cm a year in the most badly affected areas, according to the report.

However, the problem is not confined to Chengdu alone. More than 50 Chinese cities suffer serious subsidence issues, according to an official report released in 2012.

Geologists say the problem will only worsen as the government tries to boost domestic consumption by speeding up urbanisation.

Large-scale construction of buildings and public transport links, and especially excessive exploitation of groundwater, had contributed to the problem, said Ding Xiaoli, a land surveying expert at the Hong Kong Polytechnic University.

Subsidence could damage city infrastructure and endanger the public, and the sinking process was irreversible, the 2012 report said.

China’s cabinet, the State Council, has vowed to resolve the problem by limiting or even banning the use of groundwater in cities.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_An elevated monorail runs along a 1.4km track during its test run at China Sky Railway in Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan province and hometown of pandas, on Nov 21, 2016. The panda-faced vehicle is China's first suspension train driven by lithium batteries and can run at a speed of 60km/h and carry around 230 passengers. It's also the first of its kind across the world. [Photo/VCG]_


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Around-the-city park to open in Chengdu*
China Daily _Excerpt_
March 10, 2017

Chengdu city in Sichuan province is sprucing up its Third Ring Road with a 50-meter-wide green belt, according to a report in Chengdu Daily on March 9.

The huge landscaping project, which was initated in February and is due to be completed in April, will turn the 52-kilometer-long ring road into an “around-the-city park”.

“We want to make the Third Ring Road a breathtaking boulevard decorated with trees and flowers, in a bid to give citizens a feast for the eyes even while they are zipping along the lanes,” said a director of Chengdu Communications Investment Group Co, which is leading the project.

The green belt is an important part of a major reconstruction project on the Third Ring Road, which is the largest greening project in Chengdu and was launched in January this year.

The 18.5-km-long project contains tree transplantations, road greening and construction of sidewalks and bicycle lanes. An extra paved green belt will run between the sidewalks and bicycle lanes to ensure smooth and safe traffic flow.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chengdu plans to build tallest building in China*
Sept. 28, 2017
China Daily _Excerpt_

A new skyscraper with a projected height of 677 meters will be built near the Fuzhou Road in Tianfu new district of Chengdu, in Southwest China's Sichuan province, according to a land auction notice.

The building's height needs to be approved by the country's Air Force and the civil aviation authorities, said the notice published on the website of the Chengdu Public Resource Exchange Center on Tuesday.

The total area of the land is about 299 mu (199,596 square meters) east to Fuzhou Road and west to Tongzhou Road in Tianfu new district. The auction price will start at 7.7 million yuan ($1.16 million) per mu.

If the project secures approval, the building will become the tallest in China, 45 meters taller than the current tallest 632-meter Shanghai Tower, and the second tallest in the world.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

November 23, 2017 
*Chengdu-Xi'an train link promotes travel, tourism*
China Daily _Excerpt_

The trial run of a bullet train from Chengdu, Sichuan province, to Xi'an in neighboring Shaanxi province took about four hours on Wednesday morning, cutting travel time between the cities by about six hours.

The Xi'an-Chengdu High-Speed Railway is expected to formally open on Nov 30, said Xia Yongjing, an information officer for China Railway Chengdu Group.

It will run on a daily basis, she said, and is designed for speeds of up to 250 kilometers per hour.

The train passes through Deyang, Mianyang and Guangyuan in Sichuan, and Ningqiang and Hanzhong in Shaanxi.

Li Lin, a travel agency manager in Chengdu, said the opening of the railway is expected to give a shot in the arm to the tourism sector.

"Long before the trial run of the railway, quite a few people in Sichuan had told me they wanted to visit Xi'an after the railway's formal opening to see the Terracotta Warriors and other sites of historical importance such as the Greater Wild Goose Pagoda and Daming Palace, and taste the famous mutton and bread soup," Li said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tianfu New Area strikes balance between beauty, convenience*
26 April 2019
China Daily _Excerpt_

Bold venture launched to create a 'garden city' that focuses on the environment to boost residents' well-being

Tianfu New Area in Chengdu is building a "garden city" where people's livelihoods, urban construction, environment and industrial development can be balanced. The key to the garden city is to adopt new ideas and explore new modes to solve "big city problems" and meet people's expectations for a better future.

The area is putting the well-being of people at the center of its development, weighing the role of villages, economy and ecology during construction, and developing its agriculture, industry and ecology at the same time.

Tianfu Greenway draws ecological outline

Luxi Stream Wisdom Valley Greenway, located on the eastern banks of Xinglong Lake, attracts many visitors, and now features a host of smart benefits. Visitors can check the weather and play mobile games related to the area via the free Wi-Fi provided. The greenway also uses intelligent equipment to check and maintain the quality of its water.

Stretching 115 kilometers, the greenway links mountains, rivers, farmland and fields with sports facilities, theme parks, tourists service centers and bed-and-breakfasts. It provides a space for a vast array of entertainment activities and has upped the area's capacity for new economy-related business.

Many tech companies and institutes are located in the greenway, including the Chengdu science research center of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the national Chengdu agricultural industry and technology innovation center, and the Chengdu scientific park of digital tech company Hikvision.

An advanced sewage treatment plant has been built in the new area which treats 50,000 metric tons of sewage each day. The plant has the capacity to treat 100,000 tons. After being treated, the water can be used to clean streets, water plants and more, according to Qiu Wei, deputy director of the public-private partnership projects center at the planning and land resources bureau in Tianfu New Area.

More : http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/cndy/2019-04/26/content_37462640.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

June 26, 2019 
*Bonds, innovative products providing support*
China Daily _Excerpt_










Apart from offering project loans and working capital loans, commercial banks are stepping up support for green companies and projects that are engaged in energy conservation and environmental protection through bond issuance and innovative financial products.

Industrial Bank Co Ltd, a Fuzhou-based joint-stock commercial lender that is also known as CIB, has underwritten and subscribed bonds totaling 2 billion yuan (US$291 million) for Chengdu Xingrong Environment Co Ltd since they started cooperation in 2008.

"We will expand our cooperation to more areas of financial services based on the development needs of the company and the actual situation of its projects," said Gu Bin, president of a subbranch of CIB in the Chengdu Hi-tech Industrial Development Zone.

Providing water utilities and environmental services in China, Xingrong Environment has a wholly owned subsidiary called Chengdu Drainage Co Ltd that operates eight sewage treatment plants in Chengdu, capital of Sichuan province. The daily sewage treatment capacity of these plants totals 2 million metric tons.

Chengdu No 9 Water Purification Plant, one of the eight plants, has the largest sewage treatment capacity of its kind in downtown Chengdu－1 million tons per day. Of all the reclaimed water, 700,000 tons drain into the river and 300,000 tons are recycled to return water to dwindling rivers or irrigate the meadows at the plant.

"The quality of the reclaimed water flowing out of the drainage outlet at our plant is much better than the quality required by the highest discharge standards of pollutants for municipal wastewater treatment plant in China," said Yan Min, assistant manager of Chengdu No 9 Water Purification Plant.

The operator of the plant, Chengdu Drainage Co Ltd, is now in the middle of constructing an integrated sewage treatment plant. With planned investment totaling 1.85 billion yuan, the second phase of the project will be completed at the end of 2020, and its sewage treatment capacity will reach 300,000 tons per day.

More : https://www.chinadailyhk.com/articles/61/36/250/1561535462962.html?newsId=87096


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New route toward being globally influential city *
8 August 2019
China Daily 

Chengdu aims to take advantage of its long history to develop itself into a city known around the world for its rich and profound culture. The city is promoting the integrated development of its creative, cultural, tourism and events industries in order to realize this goal, according to a three-year plan released earlier this year.

Creative and cultural hub

Chengdu is seeking to promote innovation in its cultural industry, which covers media, film and television, design, fashion, music and the arts. The city is also investing in tourism, information services, conventions, education and consultancy. It will construct a system with high additional value, originality and strong potential in the future, officials said.

By 2020, the creative and cultural industry's added value in Chengdu is expected to surpass 180 billion yuan ($25.5 billion), contributing about 10 percent to the city's GDP.

Tourist destination

Chengdu plans to expand its influence in the tourism industry by enhancing its five calling cards, namely being the home of giant pandas, the birthplace of jiaozi - the world's earliest paper currency - and its cross-city eco-friendly, leisurely lifestyle and delicious food. The city will introduce more high-quality tourism projects and multinational tourism companies with global influence. There are 44 major tourism projects under construction in the city, with a total investment value of about 129.52 billion yuan.

The city will promote exchanges with its sister cities around the world, non-governmental organizations and international tourism agencies. Total tourism revenue is expected to reach 580 billion yuan in 2020.

Competition host

Chengdu is building top-quality public sports facilities, developing high-level competitions with influence, and promoting the integration of culture, commerce, tourism and sports industries. It will also recruit professional competition management and operation teams. Significant progress will be made by 2020, officials said.

Culinary delights

Chengdu will optimize its layout of food suppliers, introduce more international food companies, develop its food industry, organize more food festivals and promote local culinary culture. By 2020, the city aims to become a center of food promotion worldwide with food culture exchanges and a standards system for Sichuan cuisine standards, as well as a hub for training for food-related professionals. Retail sales generated by the city's catering industry is projected to surpass 110 billion yuan in 2020.

Music city

Chengdu will promote the building and renovation of art facilities, such as arts centers, theaters, music halls and outdoor music venues, as well as endeavor to attract famous orchestras, performing companies and artistic competitions.

By 2020, the number of seats in indoor music venues is expected to surpass 30,000 and the number of international musical events to exceed 30. The annual growth of the music industry is projected to remain at 20 percent with an output value planned to top 57 billion yuan.

Exhibition venue

Chengdu will attract more top exhibitions and conventions, related operations companies and service providers, and build high-level venues.

By 2020, the city is expected to hold 1,000 major exhibitions and conventions annually. It will have 10 exhibition projects certified by the Global Association of the Exhibition Industry and 25 conventions that meet the standards of the International Congress and Convention Association.

Source : http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/cndy/2019-08/08/content_37499825.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chengdu re-imagines what a CBD is capable of *
30 September 2019
China Daily

Emerging Tianfu New Area stands out from the crowd with innovative design that seeks to create a 'park city'

Chengdu Tianfu New Area, the 11th national new area in China, is setting an excellent example in terms of sustainable urban development.

Drive 25 kilometers south from downtown Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan province, and you'll see a new central business district emerging in the Tianfu New Area. The CBD, planned to cover 28.6 square kilometers, will become a new core of the city.

The CBD is becoming a crucial zone, with an intensive cluster of traders and businesses, as well as a widespread transport network.

The Shanghai Lujiazui CBD is home to 93 office buildings. Each has at least 100 million yuan ($14.01 million) in annual combined revenues generated by the companies based there. At the Guangzhou Tianhe CBD, the number of such buildings is 62. In comparison, these profitable buildings are scattered across Chengdu. From this perspective, the southwestern city is still short of a real CBD, local officials said.

The Tianfu CBD under construction has advantages in location, transport, environment and infrastructure, which are conducive to creating a top-class CBD. To date, the emerging Tianfu CBD has attracted a group of highly profitable industrial projects, which are helping the area move up the industrial value chain and boost its global competitiveness, they added.

Local authorities have put forward a new concept - a central business park - in the new CBD design. It emphasizes a balance between industrial development and environmental preservation. The concept also highlights the area's rail traffic, culture and attractiveness to high-level professionals, while helping industries better serve the city's development.

About 45 percent of the Tianfu CBD area will be covered by greenery. It will be built around waters, grass and trees, with the Tianfu Park at the center. Traditionally, CBDs are built near roads.

More : http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/global/2019-09/30/content_37513284.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Cities eyeing high-speed maglev boost *
China Daily _Excerpt_
Nov 14, 2019

Plans for high-speed maglev lines with trains traveling at 600 kilometers per hour or faster are taking shape between some Chinese cities in a bid to boost regional integration and economic growth, experts said.

Chengdu, capital of Sichuan province, is considering a high-speed maglev line with a top speed of 800 km/h to Chongqing, according to the city's latest development plan.

The train is expected to cut travel time between the two cities to 30 minutes, down from one hour and 13 minutes on the current maximum 350 km/h high-speed service.

Wuhan, Hubei province, is also eyeing a maglev train, with China Railway Siyuan Survey and Design Group, a subsidiary of China Railway Construction Corp, to begin construction work next year, Wuhan Evening News reported.

More : https://www.chinadailyhk.com/articles/21/94/155/1573722639177.html?newsId=112603


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

So I don´t know a place where this post fits better:
The gaoloumi user srainove has created a list of skyscrapers, 38 200m+ being Com or T/O, another 20 being U/C or On Hold( I am pretty sure some of those will never get built. Maybe like 4/20) and 20 in Pro or Prep stage. In total there are 8 supertalls in various stages, also one of them being the TV Tower and another being the Mandarin Hotel which has been on Hold for ages.








This is Pro /prep list








This the U/C list








The Com and T/O list

What is even more respectable: he has created a list of 150m-200m. It contains 254 Com and T/O
41 u/c and about 45 Pro /prep. My numbers may be incorrect, because i get dizzy counting down the list.
What certainly is recognizable is that tha amount of Com + T/O of 292 150m+ beats the amount of Com 150m+ buildings of New York(of course it does not change the "fact" that NY´s skyline is superior)

Here is a link:成都150米以上建筑汇总（2020年9月更新，其中已封顶38座200+，254座150+） - 成都 - 高楼迷 (gaoloumi.cc)


----------

